# X58 overclocking club



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Let's have a separate thread for my favourite old-school platform 

Currently running Linpack on my Xeon X5650 @ 4.1GHz.

edit: this part by @MachineLearning 



> I've tried to get to the bottom of this many times, there isn't a clear answer but this is my understanding of what's the max 24/7 voltage for 32nm x58:
> 
> - 1.45v max vCore
> - 1.4v max uncore
> ...


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm hoping to break out some x58 rigs soon to play with and try to get some hwbot points.
So this would be a good place to post results

SV


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> I'm hoping to break out some x58 rigs soon to play with and try to get some hwbot points.
> So this would be a good place to post results
> 
> SV


Bloomfield i7s or Xeons or both?  I have also a crappy dual-core Xeon E5502 which I could try some day. Also of course I have a spare i7-920 lying around.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 23, 2022)

I would say both, rock what you got


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll sub to get help in the future.  Sabertooth with 5650 or 920.  The rig is packed up, but a few more weeks I will be able to play again.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Seems that my X5650 is a pretty crappy sample. Needed 1.3625V to run 1hrs of Linpack stable. I bumped the bclk 1MHz so it's at 4120MHz now, my goal is to achieve 4.2GHz Linpack stable.

Don't worry about the cooling guys. Alphacool Eisbaer w/ 240x30 + 240x45 rads. Also a blower like this for the VRM:


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

I sadly no longer have my old X58 system. It was glories to play with. Was on X58 for twelve years until last year where i upgradet to my current system. BUt i may no longer have X58, but what i do have is screenshots of my benchmarks runs with I7 920 up 4.4 GHz and I7 980X up to 4,75 GHz overclock. If any one would like to see them, let me know.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> I sadly no longer have my old X58 system. It was glories to play with. Was on X58 for twelve years until last year where i upgradet to my current system. BUt i may no longer have X58, but what i do have is screenshots of my benchmarks runs with I7 920 up 4.4 GHz and I7 980X up to 4,75 GHz overclock. If any one would like to see them, let me know.


Of course old benchmarks are welcome, no need to be current ones.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll crosspost my X58 build / overclocking posts from the Nostalgic Hardware thread.  I'll post more once I finish messing with 775!

X58 and 775 are my two favorite platforms to OC by far.


MachineLearning said:


> You needn't say another word...
> CPU-Z Validation Link
> View attachment 234470
> View attachment 234471View attachment 234472View attachment 234473
> ...





MachineLearning said:


> You got it
> New CPU-Z validation @ 2048MHz CL9, 1.375v QPI
> View attachment 234483View attachment 234484
> 
> ...





MachineLearning said:


> I want to preface this by saying I know I post a lot in this thread, lots of pictures which take up much room, so if it bothers people I'd be more than happy to make a different thread. Just let me know please, I want to post, not to take over.
> 
> Now, for more X58 adventures... This computer is a complimentary "sister" build to the other X58 one I posted about: same model case, similar motherboard, previously the same cooler (TR PA120), same CPU, same RAM - all the RAM even has sequential serial numbers. However, I ran into a heat wall when I wanted to bring a W3680 to the max, so that's where a new cooler - and newer CPU (2012 vs 2010 prod. date) come in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> I'll crosspost my X58 build / overclocking posts from the Nostalgic Hardware thread.  I'll post more once I finish messing with 775!
> 
> X58 and 775 are my two favorite platforms to OC by far.


I agree with that, 775 is fun especially with Pentium 4s as they have potential for high clocks with a propriate cooling.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 23, 2022)

I am a X58'er also.
I have Asus P6T7 WS SC board and my daily is here. Enjoy.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> I am a X58'er also.
> I have Asus P6T7 WS SC board and my daily is here. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 241018
> View attachment 241019


Ah, a SR-2. That's a beautiful board.


----------



## Dinnercore (Mar 23, 2022)

Oh I kinda miss my SR-2. But I had to take that system apart as I was not happy with it as a daily.






I also have a R3X waiting for me to be done with 775 stuff. I'll check back when I get to test it.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

All right here are benchmarks from my old X58 system and few of the system it self. The zipties on the cpu cooler are for to prevent it to touch the small fans on the chipsæt. It a heavy cpu cooler

So this was my X58 last configuration before i sold it last year and upgrade to Zen 3. As you can see in benchmark and configuration, i had my share of fun and exsperiments with X58 over the past 12 years i was on X58.

So this was made my X58 tick.

























Benchmark with I7 920 and 980X in no particular order.





























As part of one of the fun things was i had a Nvme SSD as boot drive.





So yeah, i have had my share of fun with X58 for sure.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

1080 Ti with X58? Damn! I have period correct setup as mine has HD 7970, surprisingly capable card even today with modded drivers.

4120MHz was Linpack stable. Now running at 4140.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> 1080 Ti with X58? Damn! I have period correct setup as mine has HD 7970, surprisingly capable card even today with modded drivers.
> 
> 4120MHz was Linpack stable. Now running at 4140.


Yes the last GPU with my X58 was a GTX 1080 TI. Before that as you can see in benchmark i had GTX 285 in 3 way sli, GTX 570 sli, GTX 660 TI sli, GTX 970 SLI and a GTX 1080 TI as SLI was at that moment begining to meet its end. So i had to go for at powerful single GPU. i still miss SLI, but by today it´s totally dead. So for now i am rocking a GTX 1650 and a RTX 3080 in my current system.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Yes the last GPU with my X58 was a GTX 1080 TI. Before that as you can see in benchmark i had GTX 285 in 3 way sli, GTX 570 sli, GTX 660 TI sli, GTX 970 SLI and GTX 1080 TI as SLI was at that moment begin meets its end. So i had to go for at påowerful single GPU. i still miss SLI, *but by today it´s totally dead.*


Yeah... I still may get an another 7970 (or 280X as it's the same) for that setup. Just for benchmarks and older games which support SLI/CF.

I may try some HD 4890 CF fun some day as I have two of those.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Yeah... I still may get an another 7970 (or 280X as it's the same) for that setup. Just for benchmarks and older games which support SLI/CF.
> 
> I may try some HD 4890 CF fun some day as I have two of those.


I have never owned a AMD GPU or tried crossfire or crossfireX if it´s quad-gpu (two dual GPU card in crossfire). I had always stick to nvidia.

But i dit as well had fun with SLI, all throw as with multi-GPU it was not all ways trouble free.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> I have never owned a AMD GPU or tried crossfire or crossfireX if it´s quad-gpu (two dual GPU card in crossfire). I had always stick to nvidia.
> 
> But i dit as well had fun with SLI, all throw as with multi-GPU it was not all ways trouble free.


I've had good (and some bad) experience with both manufacturers' cards, can't say that I like either more. Price/performance is what matters (well, like in hardware anyway).

4890 is a special card to me as it was the first card I had to break 1GHz barrier, though neither of those I have now are stable at 1GHz. But another 7970 might be something for the X58 system as it has beefy enough PSU.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 23, 2022)

I don't have mine anymore either. Little did I know this was to be the last picture of it  






I would have to dig for caps, I have like 150GB of pictures.. ugh.

Edit:

Yes, that is 3 different sets of ram to make up 16GB lol..


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don't have mine anymore either. Little did I know this was to be the last picture of it
> 
> View attachment 241042
> 
> ...


Some industrial fans or something? Looks pretty thicc boys!

Here's mine, sucks that I don't have any spare 120mm fan for exhaust. And I know there's a little kink on the tube from the AIO's outlet, but the temps are still in control.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I've had good (and some bad) experience with both manufacturers' cards, can't say that I like either more. Price/performance is what matters (well, like in hardware anyway).
> 
> 4890 is a special card to me as it was the first card I had to break 1GHz barrier, though neither of those I have now are stable at 1GHz. But another 7970 might be something for the X58 system as it has beefy enough PSU.


MY special card is GTX 1080 TI. This is properly Nvidia´s best card relase in all together. Good amount of vram, desent MSRP, great performance and so on. There has not been a new ti card so far that can claim that title from 1080 TI. Sure 3080 is a nice card, but from start it suffers from insuficient Vram.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> MY special card is GTX 1080 TI. This is properly Nvidia´s best card relase in all together. Good amount of vram, desent MSRP, great performance and so on. There has not been a new ti card so far that can claim that title from 1080 TI. Sure 3080 is a nice card, but from start it suffers from insuficient Vram.


Bought mine about an year ago with 300EUR (from an internet buddy so he sold it cheap). A great card indeed.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Bought mine about an year ago with 300EUR (from an internet buddy so he sold it cheap). A great card indeed.


Sure it is. I can still handle 1080P today.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Some industrial fans or something? Looks pretty thicc boys!


You betcha buddy 

My beloved Panaflo's 

I replaced them with some Noctua iPPC.. They are ok.. can get pretty rowdy if you let them though.. but the airflow is "sufficent"


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

Still have my beloved X58 kit, not the time to play or mess about with it anymore but I still have it  

I'll see what I can find any post the results over..  HWbot has most of my overclocking ventures to be honest.  I think when I hit X99, I gave up then.  Now its making sure its stable and World Grid, good frame rates and hopefully get time to play the games lol  

Sadly the images from my X58 build where taken down which sucked, had some major fun putting them together.  I'll see if I can grab a few for you all to laugh at   

What started all the crazy off.....  Way back in 2009......


 

Then a bit more crazy happened.....

     

The day I had the EVGA SR-2.....



It definitely needed re-doing, so.......

 

And then it met up with its smaller brothers......

   

These are still my main X58 rigs, still have them even now    Sadly not used much due to efficiences and such with the World Grid Computing side of things, but always held a special place with me...

I always maintained I had a good 920 D0 CPU...

    

I'll just keep quiet and grab my coat!!    Hope these are acceptable!!


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Hope these are acceptable!!


You bet! I have also an i7-920, probably a D0. TBH I haven't been very much interested in that since I got that Xeon.. Though I may get a Xeon with higher multiplier and test the i7 then..

As we know, in overall these Xeons are cheap, no matter the model.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 23, 2022)

Well hell, I guess I better jump in here. LOL

I think I've got about a half dozen or so X58 boards/systems. 

I've got a i7-920 in the box with the original cooler as well.


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> You bet! I have also an i7-920, probably a D0. TBH I haven't been very much interested in that since I got that Xeon.. Though I may get a Xeon with higher multiplier and test the i7 then..
> 
> As we know, in overall these Xeons are cheap, no matter the model.


They are now, dead cheap in fact    I think the X5690's where the one CPU to have but would cost thousands!  Now I think they are around £100?  I might have got that wrong...


stinger608 said:


> Well hell, I guess I better jump in here. LOL
> 
> I think I've got about a half dozen or so X58 boards/systems.
> 
> I've got a i7-920 in the box with the original cooler as well.


I sure hope you do sir!!  

I'm still waiting on a pair of 980X's from my mate in the US...  He managed to find them for me, all boxed and with original coolers.  6 core 1366 CPUs he said, did I wish to buy.  I think the basics of the conversation went, hell yes!!


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 23, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> I am a X58'er also.
> I have Asus P6T7 WS SC board and my daily is here. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 241018
> View attachment 241019





phill said:


> Still have my beloved X58 kit, not the time to play or mess about with it anymore but I still have it
> 
> I'll see what I can find any post the results over..  HWbot has most of my overclocking ventures to be honest.  I think when I hit X99, I gave up then.  Now its making sure its stable and World Grid, good frame rates and hopefully get time to play the games lol
> 
> ...



God damn... I love the SR-2. That, and the X58 Classified are the last two older boards I yearn for  Awesome builds!


----------



## freeagent (Mar 23, 2022)

phill said:


> I think the X5690's where the one CPU to have but would cost thousands!


I sold my first 1366 chip, a 965 Extreme E.S. to buy an i7 970, I think I had about 5 or 600usd tied up in that deal, could have been CAD  but I doubt it. I found the 970 to be a bit of a dud in core clocking, but it had a wickedly strong IMC. I ended up trading the 970 and 600usd to buy a x5690 E.S. from a good guy over at OCForums. Rocked that bad girl for a solid decade. Good times. I miss it because we spent so much time together.. but if I had her back, she would be back on the shelf. I still have my 775 rig, but no real desire to set it up unless its bench time..


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> God damn... I love the SR-2. That, and the X58 Classified are the last two older boards I yearn for  Awesome builds!


Its why I still have them and haven't sold them.  They just have a special place for me for some reason..  That said, I'd still love to find a few more of the Classified boards about that time.  Many said I think at the time I had these X58 rigs running, that I should grab a P68/X77 setup or a X79 but never did till way after...



freeagent said:


> I sold my first 1366 chip, a 965 Extreme E.S. to buy an i7 970, I think I had about 5 or 600usd tied up in that deal, could have been CAD  but I doubt it. I found the 970 to be a bit of a dud in core clocking, but it had a wickedly strong IMC. I ended up trading the 970 and 600usd to buy a x5690 E.S. from a good guy over at OCForums. Rocked that bad girl for a solid decade. Good times. I miss it because we spent so much time together.. but if I had her back, she would be back on the shelf. I still have my 775 rig, but no real desire to set it up unless its bench time..


I've a couple Xeon's of that era, most I think got swapped out and switched over in the Dell R710 servers I have...  I'm looking forward to seeing what the 980X's are like tho...  Hopefully I have a good couple of overclockers!


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what the 980X's are like tho...


They should be awesome, like my x5690 was.. but you get memory dividers.. :drool:


----------



## phill (Mar 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> They should be awesome, like my x5690 was.. but you get memory dividers.. :drool:


I live in hope to get them sometime   Had them over a year now and I still need to get them posted     Last time we sent something from the US to the UK, took nearly 3 flipping months!!  Unreal....  I'll let you know tho


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

phill said:


> Its why I still have them and haven't sold them.  They just have a special place for me for some reason..  That said, I'd still love to find a few more of the Classified boards about that time.  Many said I think at the time I had these X58 rigs running, that I should grab a P68/X77 setup or a X79 but never did till way after...


X79 would be the only option if I would some day upgrade my old school rig..


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 24, 2022)

No pics at hand because a) I'm really bad at taking pics and screenshots, and b) am even worse at organizing and retaining them.  All that aside, my best on X58 is a stable-ish X5670@4.2 on an X58 Sabertooth.  I say "ish" because the heat is under control, but it will crunch WCG for an arbitrary amount of time before the UI locks up.  Although this can still happen at 3.8, so the OC may not be the culprit.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

4.16GHz running Linpack, at least no crash/errors on 30min. I hope I'll get at least to 4.2, I had errors @ 4.14 but bumping the uncore voltage by one step solved that.

Sucks tho that I've been running it for hours and it's getting hot here in my small apartment. 

40min Linpack @ 4.18GHz, I hope it stands the remaining 20min. Then it's time for 4.2GHz.

I honestly think that the bclk is being the wall, I can try later with 22x and lower bus.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I honestly think that the bclk is being the wall, I can try later with 22x and lower bus.


What bclk are you running now?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> What bclk are you running now?


Ran into problems.. But 22x191 (4.2GHz) ran 1hrs of Linpack stable. Now let's try 22x192


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 24, 2022)

K.
Shouldn't be at bclk wall. Most decent boards will go a little over 200 without problems. Over 210 and you start getting dicey.
Bump PCIe bus up. At least 110MHz.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> K.
> Shouldn't be at bclk wall. Most decent boards will go a little over 200 without problems. Over 210 and you start getting dicey.
> Bump PCIe bus up. At least 110MHz.


Thanks for the advice, I have PCIe at 101 atm for locking it... I'll increase it on next boot (crashes or not)


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

In addition to qpi/vtt, for some reason I had to run ioh at about 1.15v to nail down 200bclk. For 200 I was at 1.39vtt. My particular chip did not like it over 205bclk.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

What's the best PLL voltage? I have it at 1.88V.

4.22GHz Linpack stable.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> What's the best PLL voltage? I have it at 1.88V.
> 
> 4.22GHz Linpack stable.


I just used 1.8 or whatever stock is. Reports were 1.6 is good but I didn’t try much


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I just used 1.8 or whatever stock is. Reports were 1.6 is good but I didn’t try much


Alright.. running at 4.24 now. 

edit: that ran stable


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Alright.. running at 4.24 now.
> 
> edit: that ran stable


Good!

Now jump to 4300, should be able to do it with 1.375v give or take  Or better yet, approach the Linpack limit and shoot for 4400 1.4v and work your way down if you have to


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Good!
> 
> Now jump to 4300, should be able to do it with 1.375v give or take  Or better yet, approach the Linpack limit and shoot for 4400 1.4v and work your way down if you have to


I'll have some beers.... I'm already on 1.4V...  I'll run more benches soon.

TBH I don't give a fk if the CPU dies, these are cheap. And maybe I'll get a better one if I need to buy a new one? What's your (and others') recommended max uncore voltage? 

edit: also, I don't use discord anymore (I can tell the reasons via PM if asked), add me on steam and we'll make a group about X58/retro OC? https://steamcommunity.com/id/b-rabbit90/


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> TBH I don't give a fk if the CPU dies


Id be more concerned with the board 

Hmm max uncore? I don’t remember, I didn’t need more than 1.4 or so. My cpu was a tad finicky.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Id be more concerned with the board
> 
> Hmm max uncore? I don’t remember, I didn’t need more than 1.4 or so. My cpu was a tad finicky.


Uuh, going at about 1.36... good to know that I have some more room to play around... and nah, isn't my board one of the better X58 ones? At least I've got that feeling after all the praises, some said that this is even better than R3E 

And remember, I have the blower on the VRM heatsink


----------



## karakarga (Mar 24, 2022)

x58 is one step lower than x79 I can admit, it is well indeed. But, it's draw back is, it is based on PCI-ex 2.0 and can not use M.2 drives. (Only Chinese x79 chipset based 1366 socket mainboards's can use M.2 in fact, but only with 2 channel ram.) To catch M.2 performance, the only option is using 8 units of sata SSD's with Raid 0, well for example LSI/Avago 8 channel Raid controller. (A 9311-8i is a good match for example). But, what about CPU power, 1366 socket is too weak without AVX2 and being a 10+ year old micro architecture. 

No security based microcode is possible, even for x79 based systems. Currently a CPU without AVX2 is useless, it consumes a lot of power and perform not much. (Sorry....) PCI-ex 3.0 based nVidia 6xx and 7xx are also nearly retired. (Only security is provided lately.) Don't forget Windows 11, it needs minimum 7th. generation high end desktop based on AVX512 processors. Latest security bulletin is here by Intel. https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...-affected-consolidated-product-cpu-model.html

Topaz Video Enhance AI accepts 5th. generation CPU's minimum, Magix Vegas VEGAS.Pro.19.0.0.550_x64 needs minimum 6th. generation CPU's. Those are mostly really essential programs to learn. I have run an Intel Xeon E5-2682 v4 CPU to colorize only one part of Avengers season 4 took a day on Magix Vegas 18 with 16GB ram! There a 26 episodes. So 26 days to run? With Magix Vegas it needs 64GB ram and the time it requires double nearly. Don't ask Topaz Video Enhance. My last run with my GTX 780Ti took 20 days!

Do not fool with x58, really I swear....


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I'll have some beers.... I'm already on 1.4V...  I'll run more benches soon.
> 
> TBH I don't give a fk if the CPU dies, these are cheap. And maybe I'll get a better one if I need to buy a new one? What's your (and others') recommended max uncore voltage?
> 
> edit: also, I don't use discord anymore (I can tell the reasons via PM if asked), add me on steam and we'll make a group about X58/retro OC? https://steamcommunity.com/id/b-rabbit90/


I've tried to get to the bottom of this many times, there isn't a clear answer but this is my understanding of what's the max 24/7 voltage for 32nm x58:

- 1.45v max vCore
- 1.4v max uncore
- leave PLL @ default, but max 1.88v if you want to raise
- bump ICH up by the lowest increment (50mv for your board?) if you're unstable past 200 BCLK. If you don't make it to 200 BCLK and are unstable, look elsewhere before raising ICH.
- vDIMM max 1.65v

If you want good chips, ignore 2010 and 2011 made 32nm. Buy 2012, date code can be decoded this way. Better silicon quality on average. Personally I have 6 X5675's because of their modest price and good multiplier. 

As for the steam group, I think that'd be a valuable addition, however I must ask, what does that accomplish which this thread won't?  Genuine question, not being snarky.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> I've tried to get to the bottom of this many times, there isn't a clear answer but this is my understanding of what's the max 24/7 voltage for 32nm x58:
> 
> - 1.45v max vCore
> - 1.4v max uncore
> ...


Thanks, this should be added to the first post, @tabascosauz or @freeagent, can you edit these to my OP post?

For the steam group, my point is mostly to have some live chat, but it's not neccessary  Say to me y'all if I'd put a chat group together!

edit: just wondering, is it dangerous to try like... 1.7V VDIMM?


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Thanks, this should be added to the first post, @tabascosauz or @freeagent, can you edit these to my OP post?
> 
> For the steam group, my point is mostly to have some live chat, but it's not neccessary  Say to me y'all if I'd put a chat group together!
> 
> edit: just wondering, is it dangerous to try like... 1.7V VDIMM?


Not dangerous short term. DDR3 itself is usually durable to high voltages, the CPUs are however unhappy with high vDIMM.

CPU not considered: I wouldn't go above 1.75v VDIMM personally. But 1156 and 1366 both dislike >1.65v vDIMM.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Not dangerous short term. DDR3 itself is usually durable to high voltages, the CPUs are however unhappy with high vDIMM.
> 
> CPU not considered: I wouldn't go above 1.75v VDIMM personally. But 1156 and 1366 both dislike >1.65v vDIMM.


I just remember that Intel warned that their IMC on Nehalem would be hurt over 1.65V but I guess that they just wanted to wash their hands..? I mean I remember triplechannel kits which had 2V or over recommended VDIMM 

But good to know. I'll macgyver some cooling for those sticks.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 24, 2022)

karakarga said:


> x58 is one step lower than x79 I can admit, it is well indeed. But, it's draw back is, it is based on PCI-ex 2.0 and can not use M.2 drives. (Only Chinese x79 chipset based 1366 socket mainboards's can use M.2 in fact, but only with 2 channel ram.) To catch M.2 performance, the only option is using 8 units of sata SSD's with Raid 0, well for example LSI/Avago 8 channel Raid controller. (A 9311-8i is a good match for example). But, what about CPU power, 1366 socket is too weak without AVX2 and being a 10+ year old micro architecture.
> 
> No security based microcode is possible, even for x79 based systems. Currently a CPU without AVX2 is useless, it consumes a lot of power and perform not much. (Sorry....) PCI-ex 3.0 based nVidia 6xx and 7xx are also nearly retired. (Only security is provided lately.) Don't forget Windows 11, it needs minimum 7th. generation high end desktop based on AVX512 processors. Latest security bulletin is here by Intel. https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...-affected-consolidated-product-cpu-model.html
> 
> ...



And a Model A rat rod makes a crummy daily driver.  What's your point?


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I just remember that Intel warned that their IMC on Nehalem would be hurt over 1.65V but I guess that they just wanted to wash their hands..? I mean I remember triplechannel kits which had 2V or over recommended VDIMM
> 
> But good to know. I'll macgyver some cooling for those sticks.


The thing is that 1156 has (ofc) fewer pins than 1366. So iirc, P55 current handling is ~2/3rds of X58 due to that; This is why voltages are much more conservative for Lynnfield (ex.: 1.2-1.3v imc).



karakarga said:


> x58 is one step lower than x79 I can admit, it is well indeed. But, it's draw back is, it is based on PCI-ex 2.0 and can not use M.2 drives. (Only Chinese x79 chipset based 1366 socket mainboards's can use M.2 in fact, but only with 2 channel ram.) To catch M.2 performance, the only option is using 8 units of sata SSD's with Raid 0, well for example LSI/Avago 8 channel Raid controller. (A 9311-8i is a good match for example). But, what about CPU power, 1366 socket is too weak without AVX2 and being a 10+ year old micro architecture.
> 
> No security based microcode is possible, even for x79 based systems. Currently a CPU without AVX2 is useless, it consumes a lot of power and perform not much. (Sorry....) PCI-ex 3.0 based nVidia 6xx and 7xx are also nearly retired. (Only security is provided lately.) Don't forget Windows 11, it needs minimum 7th. generation high end desktop based on AVX512 processors. Latest security bulletin is here by Intel. https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...-affected-consolidated-product-cpu-model.html
> 
> ...


Wrong thread. 

It's not about "best", it's about fun for old tech.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> The thing is that 1156 has (ofc) fewer pins than 1366. So iirc, P55 current handling is ~2/3rds of X58 due to that; This is why voltages are much more conservative for Lynnfield (ex.: 1.2-1.3v imc).


Honestly, mind = blown. I've just been thinking that most of those pins are for the third memory channel and QPI.

Well, I guess the old dog can learn new tricks


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Thanks, this should be added to the first post, @tabascosauz or @freeagent, can you edit these to my OP post?
> 
> For the steam group, my point is mostly to have some live chat, but it's not neccessary  Say to me y'all if I'd put a chat group together!
> 
> edit: just wondering, is it dangerous to try like... 1.7V VDIMM?



I can't edit that post - the mods in this subforum are @phill @the54thvoid @Mindweaver @Mussels.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I can't edit that post - the mods in this subforum are @phill @the54thvoid @Mindweaver @Mussels.


Damn, my bad, didn't remember that there's subforum-specific moderators. Well, at least you checked the thread


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 24, 2022)

On the Vdimm, there is no harm in running more than 1.65v. All my machines have been at 1.7v or higher for years.
That 1.65 figure is just Intel's recommended spec.
I have never killed a board or processor using more than 1.65v.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> On the Vdimm, there is no harm in running more than 1.65v. All my machines have been at 1.7v or higher for years.
> That 1.65 figure is just Intel's recommended spec.
> I have never killed a board or processor using more than 1.65v.


Thanks. They run hot as they're packed so close to each other, I'll macgyver some cooling and put... say, 1.75V?

Just thinking that when I had a Pentium G3258 @ 4.7, I had 2x4 Valueram 1333 @ 1900 @ 1.9V without problems..


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 24, 2022)

There is no DDR3 that runs that hot. None need cooling even in extreme benching situations.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Honestly, mind = blown. I've just been thinking that most of those pins are for the third memory channel and QPI.
> 
> Well, I guess the old dog can learn new tricks


Here's a sauce, and more info 



> At first glance, one might be inclined to think LGA-1156 based processors are intolerant of high-end overclocking, almost as if by design. This is correct to some extent; a quick glance at Intel’s white papers for socket 1156 CPU’s reveals that there are around 175 pads for VCC compared to over 250 for socket 1366 CPU’s. This means socket 1156 has around 66% of the current capacity of socket 1366, the caveat being that when overclocked, processors from both platforms draw similar levels of current.  When overclocked above 4GHz, processors from both platforms will draw around 15-16 amps via the EPS 12V rail to VCC, VTT and some of the other sub –system power rails under full 8 thread load from the Intel burn test (Linx). Assuming 85% PWM efficiency, we’re looking at power draw in the region of 130-140w to VCC on both platforms. The facts point toward tighter current handling tolerances for socket 1156 when compared to socket 1366, especially when it comes to non-connection of VCC/VSS power delivery pins.





Mr.Scott said:


> There is no DDR3 that runs that hot. None need cooling even in extreme benching situations.


ditto this, D3 runs quite cool. And as for the vDIMM "limit" specified by Intel, I'm sure it's just to cover their asses in some way.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Here's a sauce, and more info


Heeeeyy.... hold on a minute. Now when you mentioned about this, weren't there some articles about the socket burning back in the day with heavy OC?


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Heeeeyy.... hold on a minute. Now when you mentioned about this, weren't there some articles about the socket burning back in the day with heavy OC?


Yup. That whole article is on that problem in 2009. Not 1366, but 1156. Some Foxconn sockets produced before 2010 were unable to make the CPU fully contact all pins on the mobo. It was probably an issue with their tolerances. Tyco AMP and Lotes were unaffected. To tell, you need to look at the label on the black part - some boards would be tricky, and change the retention to Tyco AMP or Lotes but keep the socket Foxconn... Anyway, that does not affect 1366, and only matters for XOC.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Yup. Not 1366, but 1156. Some Foxconn sockets produced before 2010 were unable to make the CPU fully contact all pins on the mobo. It was probably an issue with their tolerances. Tyco AMP and Lotes were unaffected. To tell, you need to look at the label on the black part - some boards would be tricky, and change the retention to Tyco AMP or Lotes but keep the socket Foxconn... Anyway, that does not affect 1366, and only matters for XOC.


Exactly, Foxconns. I remember reading about those back in the day.

This is why I love TPU and talking about old HW, I instantly remember the news from that era when that product was new..


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 24, 2022)

Yep the good old days : )












Still got it stashed away!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> 1080 Ti with X58? Damn!


I paired a 2080 with my W3680 based T3500. There was some CPU bottlenecking, but not as much as some would think.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 24, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yep the good old days : )
> 
> View attachment 241150View attachment 241152View attachment 241154View attachment 241155
> 
> Still got it stashed away!


Overclockers dream combo right there.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yep the good old days : )
> 
> View attachment 241150View attachment 241152View attachment 241154View attachment 241155
> 
> Still got it stashed away!


That Gigabyte mobo box looks surprisingly modern... I mean, compare it to my boxes


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Damn, my bad, didn't remember that there's subforum-specific moderators. Well, at least you checked the thread



Editing time limit unlocked.

Thanks to @tabascosauz for the prompt.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

the54thvoid said:


> Editing time limit unlocked.
> 
> Thanks to @tabascosauz for the prompt.


Thanks! Do you have any X58 projects going on?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 24, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> That Gigabyte mobo box looks surprisingly modern



I'm actually more impressed you get a heatsink with the Extreme Edition CPU : )

Gone are those days.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 24, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> I'm actually more impressed you get a heatsink with the Extreme Edition CPU : )
> 
> Gone are those days.


I suppose that at least Intel learned their lesson when they bundled that tiny stock cooler with 4770K.... throttled with it.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

On 45nm I think guys were running 1.55v QPI/VTT to hit tha big numbas. I may have ran 1.45v a few times to get my uncore up there, but nothing too serious. My chip was an ES, so it was kinda funny sometimes. Not the haha kind either


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 24, 2022)

I love my x58 system. I still have mine in my work office and has not been turned on in a few weeks. It stays overclocked at 4.0 from 3.2 i think. I can push it more ...it loves the attention. I said for like the past 3 years when this x58 system dies I will buy a new pc. It never died so I gave in and built the AMD system I use now to surf the web and pay bills with. Built the x58 Feb 2009 and the only upgrade was to a 32mn processor and a few video cards. Socket 775 was fun with a core 2 duo take a 1.86 chip to 3.5. Socket A with the barton core but the x58 is still going and my favorite.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 24, 2022)

This will be my first X58 OC in a while, I looked and this was the first board I found...

It has a 980X in it 
figure i'll fire it up next week, got to find a co0ler and ram, but know dat i got it 

I also have a SS Phase, so I need to find out the newest tech to protect the board.
Don't think I have any of the old moldable eraser that i used to use, lololololol

Also love the 775, I have lots of chips and boards, just need to get off my chip holder and start rocking 

Enjoy
SV


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 24, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> This will be my first X58 OC in a while, I looked and this was the first board I found...
> 
> It has a 980X in it
> figure i'll fire it up next week, got to find a co0ler and ram, but know dat i got it
> ...


I still use eraser. lol
I wish I had SS, but my chiller is good to -30 so it's not all that bad.
Post up some benchmarks when you're up and running.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m with you guys in spirit


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 25, 2022)

Perfect Storms are great ram.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I’m with you guys in spirit




Oh Shat, I love those Super Talents, i know i would have NEVER sold them, also the gskillz but not sure if I still have those.

I crunch so my house is one big computer room. But the wife wants its back.
I am converting washer/dryer closet into a computer room, so i am going thru everything i own, 
it's going to take a while but I should have the new computer room up and running before easter 

It's like a treasure hunt thru my computer history...

looking forward to OC again....






						systemviper @ HWBOT
					

Ranked 2,147,483,647 in the apprentice league




					hwbot.org
				




SystemViper


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Perfect Storms are great ram.


They are pretty good.. excellent BBSE for certain  

I prefer the Hyper MGH-E’s for my old cpu, 1600 6-6-6-20 1.65v is perfect for Xeon


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 25, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Oh Shat, I love those Super Talents, i know i would have NEVER sold them, also the gskillz but not sure if I still have those.
> 
> I crunch so my house is one big computer room. But the wife wants its back.
> I am converting washer/dryer closet into a computer room, so i am going thru everything i own,
> ...


Team XS is dead except for Charles. Come bench with W9. 





						Home | Warp9-systems
					

Visit our forum at: warp9-systems.proboards.com




					warp9-systems.proboards.com
				









						Mr.Scott @ HWBOT
					

Ranked 2,147,483,647 in the apprentice league




					hwbot.org


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 25, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Team XS is dead except for Charles. Come bench with W9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm, I will definitely take that under consideration 
I'll sign up later tonight  for sure.

SV


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2022)

Found a couple..


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Mar 25, 2022)

A bit ago I took some Xeons to the max. Initially, I was using my Asus P6T6 WS Revolution due to its "16 phase" vrm, but ran into issues. It's not the best board for xoc, as it turns out. So I turned to my Rampage III Formula. It may only have a single working memory channel, but it oced nicely.

First up was my X5670:

Max all core overclock was 4.8ghz:





Going for maximum frequency with just 1 core enabled I managed 5.5ghz.



Unfortunately my X5670 did not survive this test. So, don't try this at home folks.

Several years ago I won an auction of 50 Xeon E5620s, so I went through binning them to find the one that could do maximum clockspeed.

I cracked 5ghz and gave up since I didn't feel like wasting more time.




As far as cooling? not very creative. $50 aio shoved in some ice water. Made sure to keep the NB and vrm cool. Also the 3 rams sticks were just for show. The only one able to work was the middle one since the board is broken. Oh well.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

Alright, let's try 4.27GHz...  4.2 is already fine but if it would go 4.3, I'd be damned!

Crashed. Let's try again at 4266MHz. Gimme some thumbs ups!


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Alright, let's try 4.27GHz...  4.2 is already fine but if it would go 4.3, I'd be damned!
> 
> Crashed. Let's try again at 4266MHz. Gimme some thumbs ups!


What divider is your RAM typically at during these tests?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> What divider is your RAM typically at during these tests?


Angh.... I'll say that it's under 1600 now, it's running the test atm... I'll report later.

And THANK YOU, you've been a huge help for me! ^^

edit: on next boot, crashes or not, I'll raise the PCIe clock to 110 at least


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Angh.... I'll say that it's under 1600 now, it's running the test atm... I'll report later.
> 
> And THANK YOU, you've been a huge help for me! ^^
> 
> edit: on next boot, crashes or not, I'll raise the PCIe clock to 110 at least


No problemo 

The thing that gives me the most pause on your setup is the RAM configuration. It's extremely helpful ofc to have >12GB, but 6 DIMMs limits OC significantly.

Try the 3x electric blue HyperX in your sys, in 2nd/4th/6th slot, that may be a magical improvement. Sometimes tricky but that board will take 8GB DIMMs btw if you wanted to upgrade to 24GB.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> No problemo
> 
> The thing that gives me the most pause on your setup is the RAM configuration. It's extremely helpful ofc to have >12GB, but 6 DIMMs limits OC significantly.
> 
> Try the 3x electric blue HyperX in your sys, in 2nd/4th/6th slot, that may be a magical improvement. Sometimes tricky but that board will take 8GB DIMMs btw if you wanted to upgrade to 24GB.


Argh.... I get ur point but I want to get 24/7 clocks and that involves all the RAM there is, not those 1866s but all of the sticks.

I admit that I'm drunk as a captain, but I'll try later today (it's 4.53 here) to macgyver some cooling to the RAM! 

Also I'm seriously thinking of getting another 7970... I know that CF is dead for modern games, but so is 1st gen Core CPUs, kinda..


Yay or nay?

Fk my life. Running insane suicide voltages @ 4.4GHz.. I hope it's Linpack stable 

1.5v oh my..

Stable. I'm not stopping yet even with these suicide voltages... 









						Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4417.87 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[x07h9n] Validated Dump by Maenad_Xeon (2022-03-25 08:25:10) - MB: Asus P6X58D-E - RAM: 18432 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				





EDIT: I put 4.5 and 1.53V, 1.45V uncore... and lets put Linpack rolling


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Argh.... I get ur point but I want to get 24/7 clocks and that involves all the RAM there is, not those 1866s but all of the sticks.
> 
> I admit that I'm drunk as a captain, but I'll try later today (it's 4.53 here) to macgyver some cooling to the RAM!
> 
> ...


You can bring that uncore clock way down to 2400MHz if you want to - is it possible your chip doesn't like 3200MHz+? Having it high is obviously good for performance but you're trying for CPU freq atm. How's QPI voltage? And imo if you can keep it cool + view chips as disposable, then I'd seriously consider up to 1.55v for a daily system as an absolute max. But if you're pegged at 87°, that's more damage than it's probably worth...

Westmere needs min 1.5x DRAM clock, Bloomfield needs min 2x DRAM clock. Some motherboards don't make this clear

As for crossfire... ehhh personally I'd say nay to that. Unless you're A) collecting the parts anyway or B) have always wanted to use crossfire with DX12 cards. Looking for an older card I'd grab a GTX 970, it's slightly more expensive but worth it for current driver support and +30% performance over 1x HD 7970 (basically equal to 7990 perf at far less power).


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> You can bring that uncore clock way down to 2400MHz if you want to - is it possible your chip doesn't like 3200MHz+? Having it high is obviously good for performance but you're trying for CPU freq atm. How's QPI voltage?
> 
> Westmere needs min 1.5x DRAM clock, Bloomfield needs min 2x DRAM clock. Some motherboards don't make this clear
> 
> As for crossfire... ehhh personally I'd say nay to that. Unless you're A) collecting the parts anyway or B) have always wanted to use crossfire with DX12 cards. Looking for an older card I'd grab a GTX 970, it's slightly more expensive but worth it for current driver support and +30% performance over 1x HD 7970 (basically equal to 7990 perf at far less power).


I tried for 4.5 but I finally hit the wall. Some little voltage tuning, running Linpack again. I'll check the settings later! 

Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/27457455

Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/27142572

I need to game with it to check the stability in real usage..


----------



## phill (Mar 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I can't edit that post - the mods in this subforum are @phill @the54thvoid @Mindweaver @Mussels.


Please let me know what you'd like me to change   I can make that change (and I'll find out how to get you access to the post too lol!!)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 25, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Unfortunately my X5670 did not survive this test.


Sad.. Those are good CPUs.


----------



## HoenNWacco (Mar 25, 2022)

Another X58 user here 

Stable 24/7 configs
Xeon W3680 - 4.4GHz
Core Voltage: 1.35v
CPU PLL: 1.84
Uncore Freq: 3200
Ram: Gskill TridentX 3x8 24GB 2133Mhz 1.60v
QPI: 1.30v
Mobo: Asus Rampage lll Black Edition
Gpu: Asus Dual Rtx 2070 Super
​


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 25, 2022)

HoenNWacco said:


> Another X58 user here
> 
> Stable 24/7 configs
> Xeon W3680 - 4.4GHz
> ...


That board looks kickass! 2x 8 pins for an 8-phase, it must be an absurdly capable one.

That DRAM VRM also looks better than what many motherboards have for the CPU...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> it must be an absurdly capable one.


And absurdly hard to find.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

HoenNWacco said:


> Another X58 user here
> 
> Stable 24/7 configs
> Xeon W3680 - 4.4GHz
> ...


Totally forgot that there was a Black Edition. Damn that board looks sweet!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 25, 2022)

Y'all are a bad influence.  I just spent a whole USD20 on an X5680 to supplant the 5670 that's currently in my Sabertooth.  I'm hoping it'll help solve whether the limiting factor is chip, board or cooling.  Also curious if there's easy gains to be had with more multiplier.  Probably should have ordered two.
.
.
.
Let's be real; the limitation is probably skill, patience or both.


----------



## MachineLearning (Mar 25, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Y'all are a bad influence.  I just spent a whole USD20 on an X5680 to supplant the 5670 that's currently in my Sabertooth.  I'm hoping it'll help solve whether the limiting factor is chip, board or cooling.  Also curious if there's easy gains to be had with more multiplier.  Probably should have ordered two.
> .
> .
> .
> Let's be real; the limitation is probably skill, patience or both.


Take a pic of the IHS when you get it  I strongly believe 2012-manufactured Westmere is the way to go for best silicon luck.

Skill at least, can always be improved!


----------



## HoenNWacco (Mar 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> That board looks kickass! 2x 8 pins for an 8-phase, it must be an absurdly capable one.
> 
> That DRAM VRM also looks better than what many motherboards have for the CPU...


Yes it is. I saw 4.85GHz all core with my w3680 at 1.50v core voltage.  Maybe I would able to see upper frequencies but I didn't want to damage my motherboard.  I burned my older Ramgage lll Extreme's NB with overclocking .


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Y'all are a bad influence.  I just spent a whole USD20 on an X5680 to supplant the 5670 that's currently in my Sabertooth.  I'm hoping it'll help solve whether the limiting factor is chip, board or cooling.  Also curious if there's easy gains to be had with more multiplier.  Probably should have ordered two.
> .
> .
> .
> Let's be real; the limitation is probably skill, patience or both.


Haha  which multipliers work with that CPU?


----------



## HoenNWacco (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Totally forgot that there was a Black Edition. Damn that board looks sweet!


I looked for this beauty about a year . Your motherboard is good too. If I remember correctly, it is one of best overclock motherboards in x58.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

HoenNWacco said:


> I looked for this beauty about a year . Your motherboard is good too. If I remember correctly, it is one of best overclock motherboards in x58.


The best thing is that I got the board + i7 920 + the 18GB RAM at.... 50 damn Euros! 

And yeah, I've heard as well that my board is surprisingly good. Nothing to complain!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Take a pic of the IHS when you get it  I strongly believe 2012-manufactured Westmere is the way to go for best silicon luck.



Shall do.



MaenadFIN said:


> Haha  which multipliers work with that CPU?



We'll find out.  At the very least, 5680 has +400MHz base clock (3.33 vs 2.93).  That's what, 25X against 22X?  Not looking at the BIOS at this exact moment.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Shall do.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll find out.  At the very least, 5680 has +400MHz base clock (3.33 vs 2.93).  That's what, 25X against 22X?  Not looking at the BIOS at this exact moment.


Yea, as the stock bus is 133.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 25, 2022)

X58 was/is Great platform...few years ago I have  _ASUS P6X58D Premium 30Gb of ram(3x8+3x2)with the weakest 6c/12t it was @E5645 2,4Ghz Turbo 2,67Ghz that I managed to OC somewhere around to the 4,2Ghz that was working really good in combo with the RX 470 and GTX 970.....

Here bellow is my Cinebench R20 result with that particular CPU_


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 4, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Take a pic of the IHS when you get it  I strongly believe 2012-manufactured Westmere is the way to go for best silicon luck.
> 
> Skill at least, can always be improved!



Aaah, I forgot to do this before dropping it in!  Well, small update anyway.

The Sabertooth is an interesting beast, at least in one particular regard:  X5680 has a 25 multiplier, but the board defaults to 26.  Then CPU-Z reports a multiplier range of 12-27.   On auto voltage, it'll boot to Windows running at least 4.6, is desktop stable at 4.5 and P95 stable at 4.3. The 4.3 was with 3x2GB Nanya 1333, the others with 2x8GB Kingston 1600. Swapped it out because the Nanya really doesn't like running above rated speed, and there isn't an available divider to keep mem speed around 1333 as you increase BCLK, at least until something like 5GHz.  PO of the board had flagged one RAM channel as bad, but it seems to run with all three populated. It might be the source of the instability, though I haven't tried bumping voltage on this chip yet. OC temps in the mid-70s under a 212 EVO. It'd probably run cooler on something else, since IHS contact isn't fantastic. I'll try to remember to upload pictures later, along with associated RAM and BCLK speeds.


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 4, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Aaah, I forgot to do this before dropping it in!  Well, small update anyway.
> 
> The Sabertooth is an interesting beast, at least in one particular regard:  X5680 has a 25 multiplier, but the board defaults to 26.  Then CPU-Z reports a multiplier range of 12-27.   On auto voltage, it'll boot to Windows running at least 4.6, is desktop stable at 4.5 and P95 stable at 4.3. The 4.3 was with 3x2GB Nanya 1333, the others with 2x8GB Kingston 1600. Swapped it out because the Nanya really doesn't like running above rated speed, and there isn't an available divider to keep mem speed around 1333 as you increase BCLK, at least until something like 5GHz.  PO of the board had flagged one RAM channel as bad, but it seems to run with all three populated. It might be the source of the instability, though I haven't tried bumping voltage on this chip yet. OC temps in the mid-70s under a 212 EVO. It'd probably run cooler on something else, since IHS contact isn't fantastic. I'll try to remember to upload pictures later, along with associated RAM and BCLK speeds.


No worries  The year is a nice indicator, but you have it installed so the truth will come soon.

If you have intermittent issues running in triple-channel, try re-seating the CPU. It's worked for me once before when I had that problem. These are big ol' CPUs - lot of pin-pad contact area to go slightly awry.

Quick and dirty test if you just want to see where the CPU's at:
- usual OC settings (C1E disabled, virtualization disabled, EIST disabled, etc.)
- 1.4v vCore, 1.35v VTT/QPI, vDIMM 1.65v, all other voltages manually set to stock
- QPI link set to lowest divider (not Slow Mode)
- try an even multiplier first, allegedly these are more stable for X58 (+ Lynnfield iirc)
- RAM timings @ 10-11-10-30-2T (1T if it boots), then tighten once the CPU is stabilized
- CPU @ 4.4GHz in any way you want to get there (personally I'd try 24x multi first if RAM is an okay freq.)

I don't think your current cooler could handle this, but I may be wrong. If it can't, try 1.35v, then 1.375v vCore if that's unstable. Under 80⁰ is optimal and under 95⁰ is necessary.


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 9, 2022)

Not my listing.
This board looks to be in a sad state but maybe not irreparable, as apparently it POSTs "sometimes."









						ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, LGA 1366/Socket B, Intel Motherboard for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, LGA 1366/Socket B, Intel Motherboard at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Maybe someone who loves X58 and is good at board repair would be interested... @Bones @Mr.Scott


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 9, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Not my listing.
> This board looks to be in a sad state but maybe not irreparable, as apparently it POSTs "sometimes."
> 
> 
> ...


I already own one of those boards.


----------



## Bones (Apr 10, 2022)

I'll pass, not looking to get into X58.


----------



## hat (Apr 10, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Aaah, I forgot to do this before dropping it in!  Well, small update anyway.
> 
> The Sabertooth is an interesting beast, at least in one particular regard:  X5680 has a 25 multiplier, but the board defaults to 26.  Then CPU-Z reports a multiplier range of 12-27.   On auto voltage, it'll boot to Windows running at least 4.6, is desktop stable at 4.5 and P95 stable at 4.3. The 4.3 was with 3x2GB Nanya 1333, the others with 2x8GB Kingston 1600. Swapped it out because the Nanya really doesn't like running above rated speed, and there isn't an available divider to keep mem speed around 1333 as you increase BCLK, at least until something like 5GHz.  PO of the board had flagged one RAM channel as bad, but it seems to run with all three populated. It might be the source of the instability, though I haven't tried bumping voltage on this chip yet. OC temps in the mid-70s under a 212 EVO. It'd probably run cooler on something else, since IHS contact isn't fantastic. I'll try to remember to upload pictures later, along with associated RAM and BCLK speeds.


You can always try lowering the CPU multiplier and pushing bclk even further. You'll get more options for manipulating memory speeds that way. I believe I ran 200x20 and wound up with 1600MHz memory and 3600MHz QPI.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 10, 2022)

Bones said:


> I'll pass, not looking to get into X58.


Ok, and?


----------



## aQi (Apr 10, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> I'm hoping to break out some x58 rigs soon to play with and try to get some hwbot points.
> So this would be a good place to post results
> 
> SV


Im keeping an eye on you


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 10, 2022)

I dusted off my old X58 system the other day to see if it still works and it does. 
This was mostly a suicide run but it was lots of fun all the same. 





Some toy company should sell these systems as a "how to learn overclocking" kit. If the CPU ever blows up, head to eBay and get a new one, cheap. X58 technology was reliable and way ahead of its time.


----------



## aQi (Apr 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Well hell, I guess I better jump in here. LOL
> 
> I think I've got about a half dozen or so X58 boards/systems.
> 
> I've got a i7-920 in the box with the original cooler as well.


I bet you got the Rampage III black editon  boy i need to see that board in action.


I think i have to take out my bad boys too 
Got couple of cpus ranging from 920, 930, 940, 950, 960, 965x, 970, x5560, x5570, x5670

I heart still tempts for rampage III black edition. The extreme one got a blown Mosfet.

Too bad none of the boards had uefi bios.


P.S. the x38, x48 and x58 had really awesome oc potential. Not sure how far the ram could get on these boards.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2022)

aQi said:


> I bet you got the Rampage III black editon  boy i need to see that board in action.



Oh man, I wish I had one!!!!! I'd sell it as they are bringing insane prices right now.


----------



## Bones (Apr 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, and?


The one who tagged me in a previous post knows.


----------



## aQi (Apr 11, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, I wish I had one!!!!! I'd sell it as they are bringing insane prices right now.


Those chinese sellers have boomed its price over ebay.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2022)

Bones said:


> The one who tagged me in a previous post knows.


Oops, sorry. Didn't notice that...


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 15, 2022)

Got my R3X up and running. I have no clue what I'm doing, seems I forgot most things about X58 but I'll get there again.

One question, anyone else have their board power cycle 2x before posting? It runs fine but does that funny quirk every single time it has to restart or power on. Takes some bloody time and is really annoying. RAM looks fine, all DIMMs show up and are stable in benches. Battery is new.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 16, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> Got my R3X up and running. I have no clue what I'm doing, seems I forgot most things about X58 but I'll get there again.
> 
> One question, anyone else have their board power cycle 2x before posting? It runs fine but does that funny quirk every single time it has to restart or power on. Takes some bloody time and is really annoying. RAM looks fine, all DIMMs show up and are stable in benches. Battery is new.


Memory training. Turn it off.


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 16, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Memory training. Turn it off.


Done, fixed. Thanks! I did not even pay attention to the 'Memory Recheck' option.


----------



## aQi (Apr 16, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> Got my R3X up and running. I have no clue what I'm doing, seems I forgot most things about X58 but I'll get there again.
> 
> One question, anyone else have their board power cycle 2x before posting? It runs fine but does that funny quirk every single time it has to restart or power on. Takes some bloody time and is really annoying. RAM looks fine, all DIMMs show up and are stable in benches. Battery is new.


Mine never did that but its dead unfortunately. I cant spare the time to fix it. Some hardware is making it repeat the self check cycle. Try with only one ram and just the keyboard plugged in. These boards usually cycle due to failures in detecting hardware correctly.



Dinnercore said:


> Done, fixed. Thanks! I did not even pay attention to the 'Memory Recheck' option.


Lol just read your below post. I think i have to let go of the habit of immediate replys


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 16, 2022)

Starting with a good old i7 920 for practice.






It does not like high uncore frequency but I'm also still on baby voltages. Set them all to about stock and tested how far I can go. LLC 50%.





I'm also running my R3X without the extra NB heatsink/waterblock thingy. Looks scary but with good airflow it feels fine.


EDIT: PS: This platform is gonna drive me insane some day. Even tho CPU-Z once again showed all 6GB running triple channel it was in fact still dual channel on only 4GB. Windows and Benchmate showed only 4GB available. Typical X58 problem and its so sneaky you don't even notice it until you compare benchmark scores and wonder whats going on.
I had re-seated all DIMMs -> Still only 4GB
I inspected CPU socket, all pins fine. Reseated CPU -> Still only 4GB
I pinned down the slot with the missing RAM and took that DIMM over to another slot, its working. I took the confirmed working DIMM from slot A and put it in the non-working slot B and suddenly the problem was solved.

Until in 10 boots it suddenly pulls the same stunt on me again. Like the SR-2 did constantly. Gonna loose a lot of hairs over X58...


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 17, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> Starting with a good old i7 920 for practice.
> 
> View attachment 243836
> 
> ...


After X58 I can definitely say I've gone insane for this exact reason. I've used 4 different boards and the only one to never have the third channel drop out (until memory-reseating) is my R2E. I just leave memory retraining on, since I'd rather wait a few seconds in between POSTs in exchange for knowing my memory is fully detected. 

I also always will re-insert DIMMs after the CPU has been installed, even if it's the same exact ram in the same locations.


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 17, 2022)

If only it would always be the third channel, that would narrow it down a bit. Nah this time it was channel 2.


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 17, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> If only it would always be the third channel, that would narrow it down a bit. Nah this time it was channel 2.


Of course... why would it be easy?


----------



## Dinnercore (Apr 17, 2022)

This is where I'm stopping for today:






The CPU boots 220 bclk but failed to boot 225. Maybe it will do 225 with higher PCIe and some increase to IOH. Anyhow 217 was a good place to stop, any higher and the RAM quits. I still have to check the ICs on there and if they even scale with voltage at all.
Good 383W power for the system, probably 250+ for the CPU. I wonder if I should delid this one, but I feel if I can't get this over 220 bclk the benefits will be cut short. All things to consider for another day.


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 17, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> This is where I'm stopping for today:
> 
> View attachment 243863
> 
> ...


Don't forget about Ground's binning that was done a couple years back for tweaks. Apparently many chips have a BCLK limit of 226MHz, it's a somewhat common wall for 1366 CPUs. Also, the top of page 2 on that thread has a complex-looking tape mod to disable one QPI link, which can sometimes bring higher BCLK for applicable CPUs - never tried it myself.

Pushing for higher BCLK, try Slow Mode (Ground does this during testing between 225BCLK -> 240BCLK). And as you say, PCIe @ 110MHz or as high as it goes and IOH around 1.39v. PCIe clock might be able to go higher if you have the GPU in another slot.


----------



## DudeBeFishing (Apr 21, 2022)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forums but not to X58.

A while ago I side-graded from an AMD Phenom II x6 1090T + Gigabye GA-990XA-UD3, to a Xeon X5650 + EVGA X58 SLI A1 (132-BL-758). Been happy with the platform. Recently I've been trying to max out the RAM speed. Just curious how high I can get it. I immediately hit the BCLK limit, about 216, or 2160Mhz RAM. I was running a X5690 for a bit. It did 4.6Ghz, but still limited in bclk. I then swapped to a W3680 for the higher memory multipliers.



Spoiler: Current System Specs:



CPU: Xeon W3680 @4.2GHz 1.35V​Motherboard: EVGA X58 SLI A1 (132-BL-758)​RAM: 3x4GB (12GB) Samsung M393B5273DH0-YH9 @ 2133mhz 9-10-10-24 1T, 1.55V​GPU: Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 8G​SSD1: Toshiba THNSN848 480GB​SSD2: Crucial MX500 500GB​SSD3: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB​OS: Windows 7 x64​​I also have an ASUS Rampage II Extreme, and too much server RAM.​​


​
I could probably do 4.4Ghz stable on the cores, but this board has a lot of vdroop under load. 0.05V @ 1.4V set in BIOS. It even droops a bit with vdroop disabled in the bios.

For the RAM, I've managed to pass memtest 200% and Prime95 at uncore 3600Mhz (+250mv in bios), RAM 2400Mhz 10-11-11-27 1T 1.55V. I can boot and benchmark at uncore 3750Mhz, RAM 2500Mhz 10-12-12-28 1T 1.65V, but I didn't do much stress testing.





Above 2133Mhz I get a lot of WHEA corrected errors on the memory in event viewer while stress testing, like 20+ an hour. Most of the information is 0x0, except for length and raw. I've seen a few pop up with the X5690 too. I've swapped RAM between slots, changed every timing, added more voltage to uncore and RAM, but it didn't change anything. I'm wondering if it's a bug and not actual errors.

I found a bug with Samsung registered RAM with the Inphi register. It does not happen with IDT registers. If I go to about 2200Mhz, or sometimes reset my BIOS to default within the BIOS, the RAM will stop working. It won't work in another board either. I have to let the RAM sit for a few days unpowered, or put in the freezer for a few hours to reset it. Then it will work like normal again. My spd reader/writer can read the SPD tables when it's in this state. Idk what the issue is, maybe a safety feature on the register? It's annoying because you don't always know what register you'll get when buying used RAM. Their datasheet claims they're suppose to be different part numbers, but they're the same on the module sticker.

Also, what are the latest drivers for the X58 chipset? I've managed to update the RAID/AHCI, IO HUB, NIC, Audio, and some other drivers, but I can't find updates for the USB. I saw some users with versions 9.0+. I tried various 9.x chipset drives from Intel, but they don't update the USB drivers. Current installed version is 6/21/2006, 6.1.7601.24138, Microsoft. I think these are the default for Windows 7. I don't have USB issues, but still I feel like there's a driver newer than 2006.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2022)

DudeBeFishing said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forums but not to X58.


Welcome to TPU!


DudeBeFishing said:


> I then swapped to a W3680 for the higher memory multipliers.


That was a good move.


DudeBeFishing said:


> RAM: 3x4GB (12GB) Samsung M393B5273DH0-YH9 @ 2133mhz 9-10-10-24 1T, 1.55V... RAM 2400Mhz 10-11-11-27 1T 1.55V... RAM 2500Mhz 10-12-12-28 1T 1.65V


These timings & speeds are solid. Not sure you can get more out of them. I will say this, my experience with X58 Xeons is that tighter timings are better than faster speed. So you may with to stick with the 2133 settings.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 21, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> Starting with a good old i7 920 for practice.
> 
> View attachment 243836
> 
> ...


I called it quits and settled running my x5650/P6T Deluxe v2 combo in dual channel. I did like the triple channel synthetic scores, but for my use as a daily driver I opted for dual channel stability, the dark side has me lol.

Super side question, does anyone else here have a P6T Deluxe v2? I feel like me, @Mr Bill, and @Tigger are the only owner's of one on TPU.


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 21, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I called it quits and settled running my x5650/P6T Deluxe v2 combo in dual channel. I did like the triple channel synthetic scores, but for my use as a daily driver I opted for dual channel stability, the dark side has me lol.
> 
> Super side question, does anyone else here have a P6T Deluxe v2? I feel like me, @Mr Bill, and @Tigger are the only owner's of one on TPU.


Not sure about TPU, but it seems to be somewhat common over on HWBot.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Apr 21, 2022)

I need to know my bretheren, it's super sad if I can count them on one hand lol!


----------



## Ayrton (Apr 28, 2022)

Still rocking my Asus P6T with an X5680. I have only just recently maxed out the memory and started tinkering with overclocking. Currently, I have it at 4.3GHz with most settings still set to auto. 

Would there be a "go-to" guide on overclocking the X58?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2022)

Ayrton said:


> I have only just recently maxed out the memory


Went you say maxed out do you mean 24GB or 48GB?


----------



## Ayrton (Apr 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Went you say maxed out do you mean 24GB or 48GB?


48GB (Patriot Viper III)


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2022)

4.66GHz isn't stable, I'd love to have a 2GHz OC..


----------



## Ayrton (May 9, 2022)

Here is where I am currently, but really have little idea of what I am doing. Please feel free to advise me on changes. I don't game, just trying to squeeze a little more video rendering power out of my setup.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 9, 2022)

Ayrton said:


> Here is where I am currently, but really have little idea of what I am doing. Please feel free to advise me on changes. I don't game, just trying to squeeze a little more video rendering power out of my setup.


In my opinion, any half-decent Westmere sample should be able to boot the below settings. It seems like you have at least a decent one, 4.4GHz @ 1.35v is pretty good imo. 4.5GHz @ 1.35v is the best I have.

















You'll have to excuse the nasty photos, I'm simply too lazy to write this all down and my capture card isn't here just yet. 

Keep in mind these are not what I'd call optimal settings but they are better than what you have now - putting CPU frequency aside. If you have 6 sticks of RAM installed, see if you can't get 2T or 3T to work at the same timings and frequency.

Do a temp test just in case, since you're running at a lower voltage at the moment. I'm using a X5675 so my multiplier is lower than yours may be. So if it does boot @ 23x as a sanity check, try 24x and see if 4.58GHz is stable and < 90⁰c (pref. < 80⁰c) @ 1.4v. If not, keep it at 24x and see if 187 - 188MHz BCLK is stable. If you find the limits of your cooling or chip, find the lowest voltage that vCore and QPI/VTT are stable at and you're off to the races. 

Best of luck!


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 10, 2022)

Such a bummer of a weekend, just getting over it...

I finally got my hands on a very close to MSRP RTX 3080 to replace my 1660 super, got a new EVGA 850w P2 platinum to update my 650w PSU too. After putting it altogether the troubleshooting began. Nothing for the life of me would post the 3080, tried:
-Re-updateing mobo BIOS to latest version
-running an HDMI 2.0, and then 2.1
-changing PCI-e slots
-enabling ACPI 2.0
-updating latest NVIDIA driver with a DDU clean while 1660s installed
-setting TV to game mode, and then normal with input signal plus (Samsung Q60t)

Dropping in my 1660 super posts, confirming all cables are plugged in properly. The RTX card posted on my friends newer hardware.

For any future lurkers, P6T deluxe v2 (Rev. 12) is a no-go for Ampere cards. Black screen just like others on Rev. 12 ASUS Rampage II and III's if you lurk google. Sucks to hit a physical hard wall on my x58, but glad I was able to return it all for a full refund. I guess 1660 super is the highest I can go on my rig, F.

EDIT: Other users with the same P6T Deluxe v2 board as mine have gotten an Ampere card running, until I get my hands on an EVGA card I will keep this open.



Ayrton said:


> Here is where I am currently, but really have little idea of what I am doing. Please feel free to advise me on changes. I don't game, just trying to squeeze a little more video rendering power out of my setup.


Small request, any chance you're able to post a screenshot of the "mainboard" tab within CPUz (assuming you have it). Wondering if you're running the same revision board I have.

Also what GPU you using?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Such a bummer of a weekend, just getting over it...
> 
> I finally got my hands on a very close to MSRP RTX 3080 to replace my 1660 super, got a new EVGA 850w P2 platinum to update my 650w PSU too. After putting it altogether the troubleshooting began. Nothing for the life of me would post the 3080, tried:
> -Re-updateing mobo BIOS to latest version
> ...


Given that you're posting in the X58 thread, are you trying to install that 3080 into a X58 based system? If so you could be running into a UEFI VBIOS problem and if so, the only solution is to upgrade to a newer platform.



SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> For any future lurkers, P6T deluxe v2 (Rev. 12) is a no-go for Ampere cards. Black screen just like others on Rev. 12 ASUS Rampage II and III's if you lurk google. Sucks to hit a physical hard wall on my x58, but glad I was able to return it all for a full refund.


No, you should keep the card and get a newer platform. X79 or X99 would be good. Even first gen Ryzen would work.


SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I guess 1660 super is the highest I can go on my rig, F.


Nope. I ran an EVGA RTX2080 Black in my Dell T3500 for nearly two years without issue. NVidia dropped legacy BIOS support from the RTX 3000 series.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given that you're posting in the X58 thread, are you trying to install that 3080 into a X58 based system? If so you could be running into a UEFI VBIOS problem and if so, the only solution is to upgrade to a newer platform.


Have seen a couple of 3dmark scores browsing similar builds running a 3080, Kana Maru over on overclock.net successfully ran one on his sabertooth. It seems like ASUS Revision 13 boards can still do Ampere, Revision 12 is where it get's....odd


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/intel/comments/l3ij2n



lexluthermiester said:


> No, you should keep the card and get a newer platform. X79 or X99 would be good. Even first gen Ryzen would work.


Already returned it all sadly.


lexluthermiester said:


> Nope. I ran an EVGA RTX2080 Black in my Dell T3500 for nearly two years without issue. NVidia dropped legacy BIOS support from the RTX 3000 series.


Good to know, 20xx cards are turing based like my 1660s.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Have seen a couple of 3dmark scores browsing similar builds running a 3080, Kana Maru over on overclock.net successfully ran one on his sabertooth. It seems like ASUS Revision 13 boards can still do Ampere, Revision 12 is where it get's....odd


There is a problem of bottlenecking as well. My 2080 was a big boost over the 1080 I had before it, but the card was defintately hitting a CPU bottleneck in some games. The effect varied from game to game. With a 3080, the effect would be even greater. Bang for Buck, IMO the 2070 is the best sweetspot card for an X58 system. If you don't want to jump platform, a 2070 is the way to go.



SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Good to know, 20xx cards are turing based like my 1660s.


But they have RTX and perform much better.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There is a problem of bottlenecking as well. My 2080 was a big boost over the 1080 I had before it, but the card was defintately hitting a CPU bottleneck in some games. The effect varied from game to game. With a 3080, the effect would be even greater. Bang for Buck, IMO the 2070 is the best sweetspot card for an X58 system. If you don't want to jump platform, a 2070 is the way to go.
> 
> 
> But they have RTX and perform much better.


To be anticipated on x58, I was gunning more for the DLSS with a 'relaxed' 4k experience and maxing out MADvr for 4k movies. My Q60t is 60hz only so not chasing 120+ frames, if I could get 60fps at 1440p or 4k I'd say I'm happy. 'Some' handicapped gaming now, I would've at at least been able to carry it over proudly to something that could stretch its legs more in the future.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> To be anticipated on x58, I was gunning more for the DLSS with a 'relaxed' 4k experience and maxing out MADvr for 4k movies. My Q60t is 60hz only so not chasing 120+ frames, if I could get 60fps at 1440p or 4k I'd say I'm happy. 'Some' handicapped gaming now, I would've at at least been able to carry it over proudly to something that could stretch its legs more in the future.


Unfortunately, while X58 is still useful and holding it's own, it is reaching it's limits and 2160p seems to be one of those limits. 1440p is very doable with the right card. 2160p/60 is doable with the right balance of settings. A 2070 or 2080 will give you a good 2160p experience as long as you accept some limitations and are willing to turn some settings down or off.

EDIT; Go for EVGA's cards as they are known to still support Legacy BIOS systems.


----------



## Ayrton (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Small request, any chance you're able to post a screenshot of the "mainboard" tab within CPUz (assuming you have it). Wondering if you're running the same revision board I have.
> 
> Also what GPU you using?


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 10, 2022)

Well sh**, now I'm genuinely confused. Your screenshot for the Mainboard tab in CPUz is letter to letter the same as mine AND you're running an Ampere card, where did I go wrong


----------



## MachineLearning (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Well sh**, now I'm genuinely confused. Your screenshot for the Mainboard tab in CPUz is letter to letter the same as mine AND you're running an Ampere card, where did I go wrong


You read Lex's post? EVGA cards seem to still support legacy BIOSes
Honestly in general, if buying nVidia I'd buy EVGA.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Well sh**, now I'm genuinely confused.


Me too.


SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> where did I go wrong


It might be a vendor thing. Some card makers might still be supporting legacy systems with RTX 30x0 cards while others are not. NVidia themselve are not officially supporting systems with Legacy BIOS.



MachineLearning said:


> You read Lex's post? EVGA cards seem to still support legacy BIOSes
> Honestly in general, if buying nVidia I'd buy EVGA.


To be fair, I have not personally tested any RTX30x0 cards in any legacy systems. However, it stands to reason that EVGA would be one of the companies to do so.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 10, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> You read Lex's post? EVGA cards seem to still support legacy BIOSes
> Honestly in general, if buying nVidia I'd buy EVGA.


I did, but I genuinely had "come on" reaction, AIB's can't have that much control, can they?


lexluthermiester said:


> It might be a vendor thing. Some card makers might still be supporting legacy systems with RTX 30x0 cards while others are not. NVidia themselve are not officially supporting systems with Legacy BIOS.


I know EVGA goes the extra mile, could it really be just a support thing at the firmware level? I mean proof is in the pudding with the screenshot @Ayrton posted. The RTX card I got was the ASUS TUF 3080 12GB OC, thought in the end it was a high VRAM thing - but now @Ayrton has confirmed 12gb on his card running with a P6T Deluxe v2 (Rev. 12) as well. I was originally gunning for a EVGA 3070/3080 XC3 Ultra, but the ASUS dropped to a good price and was in stock, guess maybe I can try my luck with EVGA if it ever pop's in stock.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I was originally gunning for a EVGA 3070/3080 XC3 Ultra, but the ASUS dropped to a good price and was in stock, guess maybe I can try my luck with EVGA if it ever pop's in stock.


Give some serious thought to a 2070 or 2080. For x58, those two really are the best value.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> I did, but I genuinely had "come on" reaction, AIB's can't have that much control, can they?
> 
> I know EVGA goes the extra mile, could it really be just a support thing at the firmware level? I mean proof is in the pudding with the screenshot @Ayrton posted. The RTX card I got was the ASUS TUF 3080 12GB OC, thought in the end it was a high VRAM thing - but now @Ayrton has confirmed 12gb on his card running with a P6T Deluxe v2 (Rev. 12) as well. I was originally gunning for a EVGA 3070/3080 XC3 Ultra, but the ASUS dropped to a good price and was in stock, guess maybe I can try my luck with EVGA if it ever pop's in stock.


A lot of UEFI video cards have hybrid BIOSes so they will work in legacy systems. It's possible that since Ampere, nVidia no longer requires (or no longer automatically adds/enables) this function. After that, it's up to the AIB.

They have quite some control - how else can there be custom power limits, clock speeds, subvendor, etc.?


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 10, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> A lot of UEFI video cards have hybrid BIOSes so they will work in legacy systems. It's possible that since Ampere, nVidia no longer requires (or no longer automatically adds/enables) this function. After that, it's up to the AIB.
> 
> They have quite some control - how else can there be custom power limits, clock speeds, subvendor, etc.?


Have no reply, that all makes sense. Well, there's still hope then, just want a nice 4k 60fps god of war experience 

Pesky Canada is very slow to drop the EVGA cards to MSRP levels, ASUS is the 1st and consistent too. Thanks boys, you've given me hope.

@lexluthermiester If I see a sealed 2070/2080 I'll keep it on the radar


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 10, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> @lexluthermiester If I see a sealed 2070/2080 I'll keep it on the radar


In that case, a 3060ti might be your best bet.


----------



## Ayrton (May 10, 2022)

I don't know how much this may be helpful, but I did have to disable "quick boot" to get the card going and the Nvidia drivers installed. Once it was up and running, I turned QB back on.


----------



## freeagent (May 10, 2022)

A little bit of the opposite.. my board goes into some kind of compatibility mode when I use my Asus GTX 580.. resolution in UEFI is like.. 1024x768 or something. I don't know exactly, but it is very low rez. I was curious about Ampere and X58. Yet again I am kicking myself for selling it.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (May 10, 2022)

Wish I could find a legacy M.2 drive like those samsungs, without paying an arm and leg for old hardware.

I'm still using x5670 at 4.2ghz, on an asus p6x58d-e with 3x4 2000mhz. Wanted to try 6x8 ddr3-2400, I know thats the upper limit if I'm lucky. Would also like to push the oc for 4.4 or 4.5 for some fun.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 11, 2022)

Ayrton said:


> I don't know how much this may be helpful, but I did have to disable "quick boot" to get the card going and the Nvidia drivers installed. Once it was up and running, I turned QB back on.


Hmmm my quick boot was on, maybe that was the issue then. I did read on another forum someone had to enable express gate, I was like naw that’s stupid. I’m not enabling that bloat. 

Overall I took all this as a sign that the Asus card wasn’t for me. Tbh it didn’t fit my case as good as I would have liked.



freeagent said:


> A little bit of the opposite.. my board goes into some kind of compatibility mode when I use my Asus GTX 580.. resolution in UEFI is like.. 1024x768 or something. I don't know exactly, but it is very low rez. I was curious about Ampere and X58. Yet again I am kicking myself for selling it.


Prices are coming down, maybe it’s time. I’m kicking myself for not offloading my 1660 super when it was almost fetching double MSRP back in November ‘21.


----------



## freeagent (May 11, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Prices are coming down, maybe it’s time. I’m kicking myself for not offloading my 1660 super when it was almost fetching double MSRP back in November ‘21.


My 3070 Ti will die with me lol. Kind of like my 580 but it still lives lol..


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 11, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My 3070 Ti will die with me lol. Kind of like my 580 but it still lives lol..


That’s the spirit, I say the same for my x58 lol


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 17, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Such a bummer of a weekend, just getting over it...
> 
> I finally got my hands on a very close to MSRP RTX 3080 to replace my 1660 super, got a new EVGA 850w P2 platinum to update my 650w PSU too. After putting it altogether the troubleshooting began. Nothing for the life of me would post the 3080, tried:
> -Re-updateing mobo BIOS to latest version
> ...


SUCCESS!!

Looks like disabling quick boot in my BIOS was the culprit, tried it on and off, disabled allowed the card to post. Confirmed and RTX 3070 XC3 boots on a P6T Deluxe v2 (rev.12).


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> SUCCESS!!
> 
> Looks like disabling quick boot in my BIOS was the culprit, tried it on and off, disabled allowed the card to post. Confirmed and RTX 3070 XC3 boots on a P6 Deluxe v2 (rev.12).


Good to know! I'll remember this!


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good to know! I'll remember this!


Funny enough, after the GPU does it's "thing" and gets settled in Windows, you can go back and enable quick boot and it will post. Legacy BIOS's never cease to amaze me on how they interact with more modern hardware.

Still qualifies as x58 overclocking to an extent, RTX 3070 undervolted to 0.900mv @ 1950mhz OC + 600mhz on the memory. Loving the temperatures on a 12 hour heaven maxed 4k run.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (May 17, 2022)

Nice! That combo holds up to 4K pretty good too, x58 falls on 1080 but 4K not so much. What speed on the x5650?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 18, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Funny enough, after the GPU does it's "thing" and gets settled in Windows, you can go back and enable quick boot and it will post. Legacy BIOS's never cease to amaze me on how they interact with more modern hardware.


I'll agree. Weird!



SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Loving the temperatures on a 12 hour heaven maxed 4k run.


You don't need that. An hour or two and you have proven stability.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 18, 2022)

rhkcommander959 said:


> Nice! That combo holds up to 4K pretty good too, x58 falls on 1080 but 4K not so much. What speed on the x5650?


2 profiles, 4.0 eco and 4.4 for some extra oomph. TBH the 4.4 @ 1.36vcore squeezes only a little gain, the 4.0 @ 1.28vcore does plenty in the real world, lower temps and TDP too.



lexluthermiester said:


> You don't need that. An hour or two and you have proven stability.



Forgot to add I have an HTPC setup, I turn the AC off in the condo when I leave and come back for lunch. Temps are in the double here, so an opportunity to check the HWINFO logs and set the my fans appropriately for all components to play nice in prep for summer. I'll say this, the 3070 idles nice at 32, hit with any load it shoots too 50+, my 1660s in comparison did 42 with similar tasks. Ampere runs toasty, I fear for what the 40xx cards will do.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 18, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> Ampere runs toasty, I fear for what the 40xx cards will do.


True and right there with you.


----------



## rhkcommander959 (May 18, 2022)

SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd said:


> 2 profiles, 4.0 eco and 4.4 for some extra oomph. TBH the 4.4 @ 1.36vcore squeezes only a little gain, the 4.0 @ 1.28vcore does plenty in the real world, lower temps and TDP too.



Nice! My x5670 does 4.2 daily at about 1.28v, with 3x4 DDR3-2000 on an ASUS P6X58D-E. I am running custom water cooling with a high-fin density triple rad so that might be why I can run slightly faster, or luck of the silicon draw, haven't yet ventured above 4.5 here but I might try again this summer.

I'd like to get six sticks of ddr3-2400 just to see if the old beast will do it but probably won't get around to it. More important would be an M.2 drive with legacy support so I can boot from it without clover or other work arounds. I'm still using an r9 290X on it, such a hot power hog now!

I've been tinkering on X299 over the years too, loved both platforms but x58 has so much staying power! Just wish we were given one more round of motherboards with more features ironed out.


----------



## Tomgang (May 18, 2022)

So you guys are parring a RTX 3080 and like wise cards with X58 and people a few years ago called me crazy to pair my own X58 system with a GTX 1080 TI. But cool it still works. All throw cpu and PCIe gen 2 is a bottleneck. But who cares, it´s a matter of having fun with X58. I had fun while i had my X58.

My own system is here, for those curious or havent seen it yet: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/x58-overclocking-club.293221/post-4725377

All throw i dont have it any more, i am having fun in another way now with my current system.


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (May 18, 2022)

rhkcommander959 said:


> Nice! My x5670 does 4.2 daily at about 1.28v, with 3x4 DDR3-2000 on an ASUS P6X58D-E. I am running custom water cooling with a high-fin density triple rad so that might be why I can run slightly faster, or luck of the silicon draw, haven't yet ventured above 4.5 here but I might try again this summer.


Definitely a silicon victory. x5650 ain't no polished better bin, but still trades blows. Can't complain for $10 



Tomgang said:


> So you guys are parring a RTX 3080 and like wise cards with X58 and people a few years ago called me crazy to pair my own X58 system with a GTX 1080 TI. But cool it still works. All throw cpu and PCIe gen 2 is a bottleneck. But who cares, it´s a matter of having fun with X58. I had fun while i had my X58.


Story of an x58 life lol. Watching my buddy setup his new system, everything seemed so sterile with hardly much room for error or imagination. I swear he had more control over RGB than tweak core system components. Newer things, one wrong step and it's bricked, or severely locked from an end-user position.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 14, 2022)

X5675 @ 4.5GHz right now. Needs some voltage and I don't know about the stability, Prime95 makes it throttle so well, I'm testing its stability via gaming. Crashed once, I had to increase the vcore.

I also upgraded the GPU from HD 7970 to R9 290X as I got one practically for half free. I'm surprised how fine that setup still runs even modern games (unless it's about the CPU instructions)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 14, 2022)

Lenne said:


> X5675 @ 4.5GHz right now. Needs some voltage and I don't know about the stability, Prime95 makes it throttle so well, I'm testing its stability via gaming. Crashed once, I had to increase the vcore.
> 
> I also upgraded the GPU from HD 7970 to R9 290X as I got one practically for half free. I'm surprised how fine that setup still runs even modern games (unless it's about the CPU instructions)


Yeah X58 still have some raw power....the only problem now is missing AVX support so maybe certain/newer games can not be started.....


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> So you guys are parring a RTX 3080 and like wise cards with X58 and people a few years ago called me crazy to pair my own X58 system with a GTX 1080 TI. But cool it still works. All throw cpu and PCIe gen 2 is a bottleneck. But who cares, it´s a matter of having fun with X58. I had fun while i had my X58.
> 
> My own system is here, for those curious or havent seen it yet: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/x58-overclocking-club.293221/post-4725377
> 
> All throw i dont have it any more, i am having fun in another way now with my current system.


I think RTX 30x0 series will be last series of cards that's be feasable to use on X58 (especially on high end).
If it won't be lack of GOP support (or EFI vBIOS support), it will be Windows 10 x64 support minimum on later GPUs, software requiring AVX(2) support or bad single core performance, that will push X58 CPUs to brink of usefullness.


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 14, 2022)

Lenne said:


> X5675 @ 4.5GHz right now. Needs some voltage and I don't know about the stability, Prime95 makes it throttle so well, I'm testing its stability via gaming. Crashed once, I had to increase the vcore.
> 
> I also upgraded the GPU from HD 7970 to R9 290X as I got one practically for half free. I'm surprised how fine that setup still runs even modern games (unless it's about the CPU instructions)


I forget, what were you able to get your old X5670 up to? I hope this is an improvement, that higher multi should be helping. 

edit: Also, try givin' her 1.45v and see what happens


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Yeah X58 still have some raw power....the only problem now is missing AVX support so maybe certain/newer games can not be started.....


Yeah, though haven't got any problems, at least not yet. Also 290X is a surprisingly good card, even today.


MachineLearning said:


> I forget, what were you able to get your old X5670 up to? I hope this is an improvement, that higher multi should be helping.
> 
> edit: Also, try givin' her 1.45v and see what happens


My older CPU was X5650, ran it at 4.2. Needed pretty much voltage though. And I actually put 1.45V now so we should be fine for now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> X5675 @ 4.5GHz right now. Needs some voltage and I don't know about the stability, Prime95 makes it throttle so well, I'm testing its stability via gaming. Crashed once, I had to increase the vcore.
> 
> I also upgraded the GPU from HD 7970 to R9 290X as I got one practically for half free. I'm surprised how fine that setup still runs even modern games (unless it's about the CPU instructions)


Back it down man. 4.5 is just too much for the voltage you're likely giving it. If you're not careful you going to burn it out.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Back it down man. 4.5 is just too much for the voltage you're likely giving it. If you're not careful you going to burn it out.


Nah bro. 4.55GHz and I'm aiming for more. 









						Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4549.6 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[a6gnhq] Validated Dump by Lenne (2022-08-16 07:27:49) - MB: Asus P6X58D-E - RAM: 24576 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Nah bro. 4.55GHz and I'm aiming for more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you don't care if you kill it then? I'm not judging, just expressing concern. If it's not your daily driver, then no worries, have fun.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So you don't care if you kill it then? I'm not judging, just expressing concern. If it's not your daily driver, then no worries, have fun.


A quick googling seems that 1.45V doesn't degrade it, it's more than Intel recommends, but not dangerous. It throttles during prime but not in gaming, and that's just due my apartment being hella hot.

The GPU gives artifacts if more than 1090MHz though, had to drop it from the previous 1111MHz. Gotta love that Rockstar has fixed GTA IV, runs practically at stable 60fps everything maxed out even with that system, it's not that long when it still suffered from shitty porting.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 18, 2022)

1.45v is nothing to be concerned with.. if you can cool it. It will let you know when enough is enough.. you still have some left. I would start getting nervous around 1.575-1.6v.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 1.45v is nothing to be concerned with.. if you can cool it. It will let you know when enough is enough.. you still have some left. I would start getting nervous around 1.575-1.6v.


That's what I thought as well. I just hope that the weather (and my apartment with it) gets cooler soon so I can truly test its limits. As I said, in Prime it throttles, but when gaming, it's not that hot.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 18, 2022)

Well prime is a pretty severe load. Usually in the summer months I would keep it between 4300-4400MHz, or 1.375v-1.4v.. pretty much in the stock VID range.. of the i7 variant 

But same shit different pile.. whatever.. Just go until you cant cool it, and she will be fine where you leave it.

Edit:

Grammar


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2022)

Lenne said:


> A quick googling seems that 1.45V doesn't degrade it, it's more than Intel recommends, but not dangerous. It throttles during prime but not in gaming, and that's just due my apartment being hella hot.
> 
> The GPU gives artifacts if more than 1090MHz though, had to drop it from the previous 1111MHz. Gotta love that Rockstar has fixed GTA IV, runs practically at stable 60fps everything maxed out even with that system, it's not that long when it still suffered from shitty porting.





freeagent said:


> 1.45v is nothing to be concerned with.. if you can cool it. It will let you know when enough is enough.. you still have some left. I would start getting nervous around 1.575-1.6v.


Fair enough. I've never pushed them that far. Was always worried about long-term degradation. If it works, then cool-beans! I guess I'm a bit of a worry-wart where voltage is concerned.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. I've never pushed them that far. Was always worried about long-term degradation. If it works, then cool-beans! I guess I'm a bit of a worry-wart were voltage is concerned.


It's purely about my apartment's temperature, 26C ambient so that does show in computer temps.


----------



## steen (Aug 18, 2022)

I powered on my MSI X58 Pro-E SLI, W3680 @ 3.8GHz, 2x HD 5770 XFire to test a Seasonic S12II 620W PSU I reworked. Surprisingly good performance for such an old platform - even with Win11.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2022)

steen said:


> I powered on my MSI X58 Pro-E SLI, W3680 @ 3.8GHz, 2x HD 5770 XFire to test a Seasonic S12II 620W PSU I reworked. Surprisingly good performance for such an old platform - even with Win11.


The GPUs need an upgrade though. Your CPU is fine especially with some more overclocking.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Well prime is a pretty severe load. Usually in the summer months I would keep it between 4300-4400MHz, or 1.375v-1.4v.. pretty much in the stock VID range.. of the i7 variant
> 
> But same shit different pile.. whatever.. Just go until you cant cool it, and she will be fine where you leave it.
> 
> ...


I feel bad for jamming in nearly 1.7v to get that 5.2ghz, but the 980X looked at me funny and it needed a punishment. Competition you know. (I didnt win though lol)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> I feel bad for jamming in nearly 1.7v to get that 5.2ghz, but the 980X looked at me funny and it needed a punishment. Competition you know. (I didnt win though lol)


Good grief! Anyone gonna say THAT's not too much?


----------



## freeagent (Aug 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief! Anyone gonna say THAT's not too much?


Might be too much for air


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Might be too much for air





lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief! Anyone gonna say THAT's not too much?


Definitely not on air. That was benching frequency on LN2

Maxed that one out 5.5ghz.


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 19, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Might be too much for air


I ran a X5675 @ 1.7v from BIOS to Windows, on air, all cores w/ HT enabled for 5GHz... not saying it's a good idea... I hit the PSU's switch right after validation


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

Oh hell guys, I may not go that high.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Oh hell guys, I may not go that high.


No probably not. 4.6ghz on air is a very dandy frequency, but these chips just LOVE the v-core. All else fails, more more more... cooling too though.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> No probably not. 4.6ghz on air is a very dandy frequency, but these chips just LOVE the v-core. All else fails, more more more... cooling too though.


I have never had a chip that scaled like my x5690.. it was like clockwork! It only stopped because I couldn't cool it anymore


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have never had a chip that scaled like my x5690.. it was like clockwork! It only stopped because I couldn't cool it anymore


Back in the "binning" days. Still a thing, but older chips you could fine a diamond that would be 300mhz faster than all the rest! 

Still have it?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> No probably not. 4.6ghz on air is a very dandy frequency, but these chips just LOVE the v-core. All else fails, more more more... cooling too though.


I may just fine-tune it tho...  

Just sucks that the card (290X) isn't a good clocker, dammit.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I may just fine-tune it tho...
> 
> Just sucks that the card (290X) isn't a good clocker, dammit.


4.5ghz, you're in the ballpark. (yes I did see your posts  ) 

But throttling on Prime95, yeah that would cause a stability issue no doubt. Gaming shouldnt have such high temps though. Just use what you're comfy with.

If you backed down to 4.4ghz and brought the ring freq up, that might make up for the lost cpu speed, and you might get away with a lower v-core. But yes, tune till you drop!



Lenne said:


> Just sucks that the card (290X) isn't a good clocker, dammit.


Hey, it's gotta be better than the X600 I have installed right now XD


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> 4.5ghz, you're in the ballpark. (yes I did see your posts  )
> 
> But throttling on Prime95, yeah that would cause a stability issue no doubt. Gaming shouldnt have such high temps though. Just use what you're comfy with.
> 
> If you backed down to 4.4ghz and brought the ring freq up, that might make up for the lost cpu speed, and you might get away with a lower v-core. But yes, tune till you drop!


Yo, 4.55, not 4.5 

I hope that my home's temps drop so I can run some stability tests. Now they're impossible.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yo, 4.55, not 4.5
> 
> I hope that my home's temps drop so I can run some stability tests. Now they're impossible.


Well you can see how important the cooling is. Are you in a region that gets winter cold? That's when your rig will shine.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Hey, it's gotta be better than the X600 I have installed right now XD


At least it was cheap and the seller knew that it's going to be used. Asus Matrix Platinum 290X, not any random shit card 



ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Well you can see how important the cooling is. *Are you in a region that gets winter cold?* That's when your rig will shine.


Look at little lower from my avatar, I live in Finland...


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> At least it was cheap and the seller knew that it's going to be used. Asus Matrix Platinum 290X, not any random shit card


Bought as fast as my GTX 980, so it's not a bad card at all for 1080P. 

But I'd hate to say that a newer gen platform would probably help the 290X a LOT. X58 IPC is real long in the tooth.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Bought as fast as my GTX 980, so it's not a bad card at all for 1080P.
> 
> But I'd hate to say that a newer gen platform would probably help the 290X a LOT. X58 IPC is real long in the tooth.


Aren't they pretty similar in performance, GTX 980 and 290X I mean?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> At least it was cheap and the seller knew that it's going to be used. Asus Matrix Platinum 290X, not any random shit card
> 
> 
> Look at little lower from my avatar, I live in Finland...


Duh, I got caught staring at the Avatar!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Duh, I got caught staring at the Avatar!


Lenne is a hottie, I can understand that.  (a girl from FF X-2)


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Aren't they pretty similar in performance, GTX 980 and 290X I mean?


Well, I'd think pretty close, the 980 with a small upper hand.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Well, I'd think pretty close, the 980 with a small upper hand.


Agree here. With modified drivers, 290X is surprisingly good even today.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Agree here. With modified drivers, 290X is surprisingly good even today.


Oh definitely for 1080P all day. That's what I game on actually. Have a couple 2060 cards, I try to F@H during the winter to keep them temps down.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Oh definitely for 1080P all day. That's what I game on actually. Have a couple 2060 cards, I try to F@H during the winter to keep them temps down.


Yeah I have that 290X on my HTPC and it runs games fine on my 1080p HDTV


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yeah I have that 290X on my HTPC and it runs games fine on my 1080p HDTV


Nothing wrong with that, mines 49". Helps me see things. On my desk. 

Yes, I can just about count the pixels if I lean forward, but hey I don't have to wear my contacts then. XD


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Nothing wrong with that, mines 49". Helps me see things. On my desk.
> 
> Yes, I can just about count the pixels if I lean forward, but hey I don't have to wear my contacts then. XD


1080p is fine with that size imo, I had a 59" plasma before but I changed TVs with my mom so I have her old 40" now.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> 1080p is fine with that size imo, I had a 59" plasma before but I changed TVs with my mom so I have her old 40" now.



Nice!

What board do you have. It was a Gigabyte something right? X58, I have one somewhere. I hate that board. The UD3R model. Lot of people like it, but I found it very picky about the memory I used with it. A lot of no posting when I got it. In order to run my 980 (non X) I have to set the board up with a 920 or 930 and then hot swap the 980 during an F10 restart. Oh it drove me nuts.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Nice!
> 
> What board do you have. It was a Gigabyte something right? X58, I have one somewhere. I hate that board. The UD3R model. Lot of people like it, but I found it very picky about the memory I used with it. A lot of no posting when I got it. In order to run my 980 (non X) I have to set the board up with a 920 or 930 and then hot swap the 980 during an F10 restart. Oh it drove me nuts.


Shows in my system specs. Asus P6X58D-E. Got the CPU from USA from @MachineLearning  it has 24GB of mixed RAM, works fine tho.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Shows in my system specs. Asus P6X58D-E. Got the CPU from USA from @MachineLearning  it has 24GB of mixed RAM, works fine tho.


It works fine because it's an Asus Board. If that was my UD3R, we'd have a cussing match. 

The good runs I have are with an Asus Rampage II actually the Rampage III is a little better of a board, but no complaints. I can slap any chip in it at any time, no problems. Fires right up. Last time I had to use mix matched for triple channel cause I only had 2 dominators, one of them failed during some benching Pimod 32m. But I was really hammering in the voltage with the heat sinks on em. Usually I pull the heat sinks for better direct air flow cooling, but live and learn.

reminds me, I gotta update my system specs thingy. been a while.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> It works fine because it's an Asus Board. If that was my UD3R, we'd have a cussing match.
> 
> The good runs I have are with an Asus Rampage II actually the Rampage III is a little better of a board, but no complaints. I can slap any chip in it at any time, no problems. Fires right up. Last time I had to use mix matched for triple channel cause I only had 2 dominators, one of them failed during some benching Pimod 32m. But I was really hammering in the voltage with the heat sinks on em. Usually I pull the heat sinks for better direct air flow cooling, but live and learn.


To be honest, I haven't even used other than Asus boards with X58. They work like a charm.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> To be honest, I haven't even used other than Asus boards with X58. They work like a charm.


Yeah, the UD3R clocks well once you get it running. It's just a pain in the butt.

Love Asus. Most robust boards I've ever clocked with. Even their low end stuff. On very many platforms.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Yeah, the UD3R clocks well once you get it running. It's just a pain in the butt.
> 
> Love Asus. Most robust boards I've ever clocked with. Even their low end stuff. On very many platforms.


Been running Gigabyte on my main system, but Asus is rock solid on older platforms.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Been running Gigabyte on my main system, but Asus is rock solid on older platforms.


I feel the newer Gigabyte boards are really decent. In general electronics manufacturing has come quite a long way since X58. Just about all boards are pretty solid these days.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> I feel the newer Gigabyte boards are really decent. In general electronics manufacturing has come quite a long way since X58. Just about all boards are pretty solid these days.


Nothing to complain about my B550 board. Asus was the best back in the day, these days even MSI makes fine motherboards.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Nothing to complain about my B550 board. Asus was the best back in the day, these days even MSI makes fine motherboards.


I won't touch MSI unless they'd like to sponsor me pro boner. XD


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> I won't touch MSI unless they'd like to sponsor me pro boner. XD


Yo.... trust me, they're ok today


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yo.... trust me, they're ok today


Eehhh, I want to, really I do.... But they'd have to sponsor me. I won't give them more money, I've killed too many of their boards through the years.

In order of DEATH at a quickness.

Biostar - look at these boards wrong, they die. I don't even understand why!!!
AsRock - Partially because well, asRock. BUT I love their off the wall ingenuity! 
MSI - Every single board I ever overclocked on any type of cooling died. Not right away though!!
Gigabyte, I've killed a couple, but in general very robust.
Asus, I've killed ONE single board through the last 15 years of extreme overclocking. One. That's it.
Model was M3A32MVP wifi deluxe app solo. I probably benched at least 2 dozen or more chips on that board.
Including extreme temps. That's what it took to finally kill it. Over a span of a few years, not in a month though.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Eehhh, I want to, really I do.... But they'd have to sponsor me. I won't give them more money, I've killed too many of their boards through the years.
> 
> In order of DEATH at a quickness.
> 
> ...


I built a system for my little brothers (board was MSI Z370-A Pro) and it was fine ^_^


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I built a system for my little brothers (board was MSI Z370-A Pro) and it was fine ^_^


Uhh.. <---- See avatar to the left? Not exactly into air cooling my stuff, I bench competitively.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Uhh.. <---- See avatar to the left? Not exactly into air cooling my stuff, I bench competitively.


Using air with my main PC (with a GByte board & GPU) and no problems. The X58 system has watercooling though the 290X is air-cooled.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Using air with my main PC (with a GByte board & GPU) and no problems. The X58 system has watercooling though the 290X is air-cooled.


I was just trying to portray what others don't really get to experience. Sure any system can last and last, but I really beat on my hardware lol.
Should have included DFI, I haven't killed any of those yet though. I still have 2 left from socket 939.

I have one remaining MSI board that was RMA'ed 2 times. The 3rd board stayed working and I still have it. Some AM2 job. It's delicate, I bet if I where to pull it out, it would just die before I hooked the cables up to it. 

Nope, free MSI board, I'll beat the shit out of it and that might make me a believer again. But I won't purchase one.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 19, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Still have it?


Unfortunately no, I sold it last summer with my R3F to help fund our trip to Alberta. I really shouldn't have and every time I talk about it it hurts 

They say it gets easier with time.. it does not 

Still have all my awesome ram though 

Edit:

I do like my Asus boards, they have been awesome for me.


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 19, 2022)

Agreed on ASUS X58 boards. I almost exclusively have their boards for X58 although I do want a GB or better EVGA board (only non-ASUS is X58 SLI LE).

Got a P6X58D-E, P6X58-E WS, P6X58D Premium, and Rampage II Extreme, all fantastic boards.

Looking back MSI boards were hot garbage for the most part... Biostar had their moments though, the TZ77XE4 is an amazing motherboard. MSI nowadays makes killer budget boards (B450 Tomahawk/Max/II), and across their lineup has DDR4 OC thoroughly figured out.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Agreed on ASUS X58 boards. I almost exclusively have their boards for X58 although I do want a GB or better EVGA board (only non-ASUS is X58 SLI LE).
> 
> Got a P6X58D-E, P6X58-E WS, P6X58D Premium, and Rampage II Extreme, all fantastic boards.
> 
> Looking back MSI boards were hot garbage for the most part... Biostar had their moments though, the TZ77XE4 is an amazing motherboard. MSI nowadays makes killer budget boards (B450 Tomahawk/Max/II), and across their lineup has DDR4 OC thoroughly figured out.


MSI B450 M-ATX?? Nah, my ROG B450-I would thoroughly spank any of em. But I'm not sure if it would be considered a budget board, though it's not an X series chipset.

Bet I could kill that TZ77 with a single CPU some LN2 and a hit of v-core nitrous.  But then again, I don't think I've clocked anything on 1155, so I should just keep my mouth shut haha.



freeagent said:


> Unfortunately no, I sold it last summer with my R3F to help fund our trip to Alberta. I really shouldn't have and every time I talk about it it hurts
> 
> They say it gets easier with time.. it does not
> 
> ...



Aw bummer. When my W11 decided to update kill it's self, I lost all my Xeon submissions. Well they might still be there in Windows.old file, but I don't have the system up and running.

Family trips are more important. And that's why you sold it. You gave your family memories that'll last forever. I'd sell ALL of my gear for that any second. Just don't let my wife read that....


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 19, 2022)

How you can have so bad luck that an update kills the OS?


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 19, 2022)

Lenne said:


> How you can have so bad luck that an update kills the OS?


Well I don't really know. If that's the worst luck for my PC adventures this year, I'll take it. 

At our team site we have a specific thread called "What have you killed today" -

I try and make it a serious and strict point to stay as far away from that thread as possible.

In fact, I read it and shiver at some of the bad luck other's have had.





						What have you killed today | Warp9-systems
					

Pretty sure my DFI NF3 250gb is done. Heard the rice crispy sound and the board hasn't posted since. Will let it dry out but I'm not optimistic.




					warp9-systems.proboards.com


----------



## freeagent (Aug 19, 2022)

Rice crispy sound lol


----------



## SeanBeanDiesInTheEnd (Aug 19, 2022)

So question to ya'll 'enthusiasts' squeezing every performance drop out of x58, with Spider-Man out I was curious if any of you have ran the game successfully with RT enabled w/ x58? 

My game insta-crashes on the 3070 with RT on, but runs flawlessly 60FPS+ maxed 1440p+DLSS w/ RT off. Game is patched to latest 1.817 '_supposed RT fix'_ patch. I have dialed the OC on the GPU and CPU thinking instability but no avail, I've read exactly one user on reddit in-touch with a nixxies (who handled the port) dev directly saying the RT implementation uses AVX/AVX2 instructions which we all know is no-bueno for us if that's the case till patched - if ever. Just wanting to stop chasing the rabbit if that's the case and enjoy the game.


----------



## WooX (Aug 26, 2022)

I have a p6x58d premium and went from an i7 920 to a X5675 this year and have been trying to get it stable for the past 7 months, my goal when buying the X5675 was to reach 4.5Ghz stable but temps were good only when gaming, when stress testing with AIDA64 temps hit over 80C frequently, I'm on air with a Hyper 212 LED Turbo so I decided to bring clock down to 4.4GHz to finally try and get it stable. I still get BSODs from time to time, after so many tweeks and time working on it to get it stable makes me think the problem is with my RAM sticks not the overclock itself (the BSODs is always memory related, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL D1), even though they were fine with the i7 920 overclocked to 3.6GHz and never gave me any BSODs I think at least one of the sticks might be dying, I recently used memtest86 to check for problems and each one passed flawlessly for over 20+ hours running though.

Before I bought the Hyper 212 LED Turbo I was running the i7 920 with stock cooler and stock speed, I had 6x4 sticks giving me 24GBs, after installing the new cooler I lost triple channel and had to downgrade to 4x4GB for 16GBs (the first 2 DIMMs stopped working), the stock cooler was dusty so I either damaged the DIMMs slots while installing the Hyper 212 or I just need to clean it up to get tripple channel back. The RAM sticks are very old ones that I've been using since 2011/2012, it's the corsair XMS3 with XMP for 1600MHz at 1.65V, soon I will be buying 3 HyperX 8GB sticks rated for 1600MHz at 1.5V to see if I can finally get rid of the BSODs once and for all.

Currently the CPU is at 4.4Ghz with 1.38V (23x192) and 1.35V QPI, I will be posting some screenshots of bios settings and other stuff while I try to get tripple channel back before buying new RAM.

CPU-Z:









Overclock and bios settings on AIDA64:







Temps while browsing: 




All the BSODs past months and last one earlier today:


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 27, 2022)

WooX said:


> I have a p6x58d premium and went from an i7 920 to a X5675 this year and have been trying to get it stable for the past 7 months, my goal when buying the X5675 was to reach 4.5Ghz stable but temps were good only when gaming, when stress testing with AIDA64 temps hit over 80C frequently, I'm on air with a Hyper 212 LED Turbo so I decided to bring clock down to 4.4GHz to finally try and get it stable. I still get BSODs from time to time, after so many tweeks and time working on it to get it stable makes me think the problem is with my RAM sticks not the overclock itself (the BSODs is always memory related, DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL D1), even though they were fine with the i7 920 overclocked to 3.6GHz and never gave me any BSODs I think at least one of the sticks might be dying, I recently used memtest86 to check for problems and each one passed flawlessly for over 20+ hours running though.
> 
> Before I bought the Hyper 212 LED Turbo I was running the i7 920 with stock cooler and stock speed, I had 6x4 sticks giving me 24GBs, after installing the new cooler I lost triple channel and had to downgrade to 4x4GB for 16GBs (the first 2 DIMMs stopped working), the stock cooler was dusty so I either damaged the DIMMs slots while installing the Hyper 212 or I just need to clean it up to get tripple channel back. The RAM sticks are very old ones that I've been using since 2011/2012, it's the corsair XMS3 with XMP for 1600MHz at 1.65V, soon I will be buying 3 HyperX 8GB sticks rated for 1600MHz at 1.5V to see if I can finally get rid of the BSODs once and for all.
> 
> ...



My experience with 5670s is that thermals hit the knee of the hockey stick when pushing stable voltage past about 4.2.  Good RAM is a must, but cooling might be your limiting factor with that 212.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 27, 2022)

4.4 is pretty heavy for a 212, I have the Evo. It barely cooled my old X5690 at 4000MHz with a Linpack load and a butt load of caseflow.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 4.4 is pretty heavy for a 212, I have the Evo. It barely cooled my old X5690 at 4000MHz with a Linpack load and a butt load of caseflow.


The problem there was unlikely the heatsink and more the fan. I have the stock heatsink with my Dell T3500 and a 120mm fan with a custom shroud. See below..

The fan runs at 2100ish RPM. It's not loud and allows running the W3680 at 4.1GHZ. Never goes above 70C.

If your Hyper212 was struggling, you needed a better fan, or higher fan power profile in the PWM section of your BIOS.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The problem there was unlikely the heatsink and more the fan. I have the stock heatsink with my Dell T3500 and a 120mm fan with a custom shroud. See below..
> View attachment 259536View attachment 259535
> The fan runs at 2100ish RPM. It's not loud and allows running the W3680 at 4.1GHZ. Never goes above 70C.
> 
> If your Hyper212 was struggling, you needed a better fan, or higher fan power profile in the PWM section of your BIOS.


Is yours boosting? I was running a static OC at 200x20, 1.275v . could never get the boost to work right 

Was using R3F, plenty of power there, 1.6v no problem for 4800 with the windows open in the winter 

Edit:

Was using 120x38 strapped to it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Is yours boosting? I was running a static OC at 200x20, 1.275v . could never get the boost to work right


It's a Dell and running it soft OC'd with ThrottleStop required hitting the BIOS to turn off the boost options. However, it does run 100% stable with 20mins of Prime95 to verify stability.

EDIT: Just booted into it's BIOS and verified that SpeedStep is also disabled.


----------



## WooX (Aug 27, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> My experience with 5670s is that thermals hit the knee of the hockey stick when pushing stable voltage past about 4.2.  Good RAM is a must, but cooling might be your limiting factor with that 212.


Yes, I agree. With the current voltages I'm using cooling isnt good enough, this is because on desperation to get it stable I raised QPI from 1.3 to 1.35, I noticed a huge change on temps after this, before it used to stay below 45C while idle and below 60C while gaming. I'm not an expert when it comes to overclock, but I think I will be able to get QPI down to 1.3~ again with the new RAM sticks which are rated as 1.5V instead of the ones I'm using now (1.65V). Which temps should be ideal while idle and gaming?


freeagent said:


> 4.4 is pretty heavy for a 212, I have the Evo. It barely cooled my old X5690 at 4000MHz with a Linpack load and a butt load of casef


The turbo version is a bit better than the Evo, which temps should be ideal while idle and gaming?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Aug 27, 2022)

WooX said:


> Yes, I agree. With the current voltages I'm using cooling isnt good enough, this is because on desperation to get it stable I raised QPI from 1.3 to 1.35, I noticed a huge change on temps after this, before it used to stay below 45C while idle and below 60C while gaming. I'm not an expert when it comes to overclock, but I think I will be able to get QPI down to 1.3~ again with the new RAM sticks which are rated as 1.5V instead of the ones I'm using now (1.65V). Which temps should be ideal while idle and gaming?
> 
> The turbo version is a bit better than the Evo, which temps should be ideal while idle and gaming?



Temp targets are to a certain degree a matter of preference.  Broadly speaking, keep it under Tjmax and you're fine.  Lots of folks seem to like a 70C load limit, which is a really tough target to hit when chasing a decent OC.  I personally like my distance to Tjmax to be at least 5C under heaviest typical workload, which is WCG for my X58 box.  Temps in other scenarios is what they is.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 28, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Broadly speaking, keep it under Tjmax and you're fine. Lots of folks seem to like a 70C load limit, which is a really tough target to hit when chasing a decent OC.


This is because many of the 1366 Xeons have a TJMax below 70C.

For example, my W3680 has a 67.9C limit.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




My X5680 is 78.5C.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




My X5675 and X5650 are both 81.3C.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				











						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The thermal limits vary chip to chip on the 1366 platform so most people want to keep there CPU's well under 70C to be safe, even when OCing.


----------



## WooX (Aug 31, 2022)

I just cleaned the cooler and case which were both a bit dusty and brought clock down to 4.2GHz to check how thermals would be with low voltage compared to 4.4 I had before and thermals chocked me, now I know if I get any BSODs is not gonna be because of cooling.


----------



## solid_RT (Oct 10, 2022)

Mine old stock alienware x58 doing 4.1ghz stable if go higher i get heat problems even now when run prime95 i get 97 degrees but stable on other stuff like games.
Still strong on daily usage on all stuff.


----------



## MachineLearning (Oct 15, 2022)

@İsmailTPC_Hastanesi has created modded X58 BIOSes for some motherboards, which now support PCIe NVMe add-in cards.

Check it out here:








						2022-X58/1366 PIN Motherboards NVME M.2 SSD BIOS MOD Collection
					

I should immediately point out that the NVMe SSD BIOS_MOD Files are Updated as "pure Bios Files" without the Need for Additional Hardware and Software such as DUET, Clover and REFIND. No Additional Hardware or Software is required. All you need to do is to update the motherboard bios again and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Pretty cool stuff


----------



## pevac (Nov 5, 2022)

Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 4810.48 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[z8zjsk] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-6BKTA78 (2021-04-04 13:07:16) - MB: Asus P6T SE - RAM: 12288 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2022)

pevac said:


> Intel Core i7 Extreme 980X @ 4810.48 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [z8zjsk] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-6BKTA78 (2021-04-04 13:07:16) - MB: Asus P6T SE - RAM: 12288 MB
> ...


That's impressive!


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 5, 2022)

You couldn't squeeze out another 97 MHz to double stock clock?  Lazy ass, try again!  Do it!

(Removes drill sergeant's hat and bows down)


----------



## pevac (Nov 6, 2022)

1freedude said:


> Нисте могли да избаците још 97 МХз да бисте удвостручили радни такт? Лењо дупе, покушај поново! Уради то!
> 
> (Скида капу наредника за обуку и клања се):респецт:


He is the main culprit


----------



## Eli (Dec 3, 2022)

Buying 1k€ in 2011 my 980x is more than profitable, and still works wonderfully, I love it!. My setup: swiftech H320, Rampge 3 Extreme, 6x8Gb 2133CL9 g.skill trident X, 1080ti lightning X, 2x 970PRO+Eisblock HDX-2 (booting os with duet and the second nvme for DCS WORLD) and the whole thing cools by a Phanteks Enthoo Primo case. This cpu has been working honorably for all these years at 4.375Ghz with a UCLK at 3859Mhz! And during a heat wave it's max 82°C with cpu at 100% for more than 2 hours of games.
If you are interested, here is the way to apply the bios under windows (bios rev x injected = bios rev x loaded in windows): simply modify the file (\System32) "mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll" in .bak. Personally for my platform I use the S23oi (Rev13 from 2010, from bios-mods.com /R3E), it's the oldest but for me the most efficient: OC not restrained, microcode not patched for spectrum/meltown and therefore 100% capacity)

About windows optimization:

Have always wondered about these standardized X58 drivers from Microsoft W10, whether or not they are better than the latest ones made in 2013 on W7 (100% compatible with W10).
I tested them quickly but did not notice any concrete difference. X58 fans and experts have you noticed any particular difference? These 23 drivers ("10.0.19041 - 21/06/2006") are:
ESI 3405; Registers: 3423/3422/342E and 3438; PCI Bridge:3408/3409/340A and E/244E/3A40/3A48 and 3A30; SM Bus controller; ICH10:3A3A/3A3C/3A34 to 39/3A16 and finally this evil "ATK" driver that W10 seeks to update after each installation in order to save energy on the cpu according to my research, do you confirm? it is actually used for this? Personally I remove, deactivate or not install what could restrict my platform, have you noticed a benefit with this "ATK" driver? in performance of course ;-)
On the other hand I have the impression that the driver ("10.0.19041-1865 - 21/06/2006") and the controller ("10.0.19041-1566 - 21/06/2006") for my 970Pro are also efficient see slightly better than any samsung mounts (rev: 3.0 to 3.3) what is your feedback on this?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 3, 2022)

Was just going through some old photos 

Look at those rails just getting the shit kicked out of them lol.


----------



## pevac (Dec 19, 2022)

Evga classefid x58 edition + 12gb mushin 6-7-6-18 1600 + x5680 should arrive soon


----------



## pevac (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## 1100R (Jan 6, 2023)

I need advice to upgrade CPU. Gigabyte motherboard ga-X58a-UD7 rev.1, now running  with i7 920 @ 3.88 Ghz. I'm hesitating between the Xeon W3690 priced 55€ or the X5690 priced 38€ on Aliexpress. Which of the two gives better performance?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 6, 2023)

1100R said:


> I need advice to upgrade CPU. Gigabyte motherboard ga-X58a-UD7 rev.1, now running  with i7 920 @ 3.88 Ghz. I'm hesitating between the Xeon W3690 priced 55€ or the X5690 priced 38€ on Aliexpress. Which of the two gives better performance?



In all likelihood, neither.  They're the same silicon, with the W having an unlocked multiplier while the X doesn't, but Westmere OCs via FSB _really_ well. If your board has the right memory dividers (in the case of the X), you'll end up at the processor's clock ceiling with either, which will probably be between 4.2 and 4.5 GHz.


----------



## 1100R (Jan 6, 2023)

80-watt Hamster said:


> In all likelihood, neither.  They're the same silicon, with the W having an unlocked multiplier while the X doesn't, but Westmere OCs via FSB _really_ well. If your board has the right memory dividers (in the case of the X), you'll end up at the processor's clock ceiling with either, which will probably be between 4.2 and 4.5 GHz.


Should I understand that the overclock is done in the same way in case of the X as in the case of i7 920?


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 6, 2023)

1100R said:


> Should I understand that the overclock is done in the same way in case of the X as in the case of i7 920?


Basically, except 32nm Westmere should like slightly lower max voltages than 45nm Bloomfield. And uncore can now be set as low as 1.5x DRAM frequency instead of 2x minimum.

Btw if you're planning on OC anyway, consider the X5675.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Saturday at 2:17 AM)

1100R said:


> I'm hesitating between the Xeon W3690 priced 55€ or the X5690 priced 38€ on Aliexpress.





80-watt Hamster said:


> In all likelihood, neither.  They're the same silicon, with the W having an unlocked multiplier while the X doesn't, but Westmere OCs via FSB _really_ well. If your board has the right memory dividers (in the case of the X), you'll end up at the processor's clock ceiling with either, which will probably be between 4.2 and 4.5 GHz.


This. Get yourself a W3680 and save yourself some money, or get an X5675 and do a BCLK oc.


----------



## 1100R (Saturday at 1:01 PM)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. Get yourself a W3680 and save yourself some money, or get an X5675 and do a BCLK oc.





MachineLearning said:


> Basically, except 32nm Westmere should like slightly lower max voltages than 45nm Bloomfield. And uncore can now be set as low as 1.5x DRAM frequency instead of 2x minimum.
> 
> Btw if you're planning on OC anyway, consider the X5675.


Following your advice I will buy the X5675 priced 16,33 € in Aliexpress. I'll report when I have it working paired with a 3060 Ti,


----------

